# Carmela /melania



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

non so bene come possa finire questa storia e spiace che anche questa volta la vittima oltre alla morte debba subire lo spiattellamento pubblico della sua vita.
il punto è che si scopre l'ennesimo rapporto descritto da tutti idilliaco ed esemplare ....  che svela almeno due (per ora)storie extraconiugali di lui con allieve del suo corso .
anche melania viveva una vita diversa da quella che pensava ...con gli anniversari tutti cuoricini rossi e regali per il marito perfetto che ora appare disperato e piangente.
quest'uomo non mi piace (tradimenti a parte)


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so bene come possa finire questa storia e spiace che anche questa volta la vittima oltre alla morte debba subire lo spiattellamento pubblico della sua vita.
> il punto è che si scopre l'ennesimo rapporto descritto da tutti idilliaco ed esemplare ....  che svela almeno due (per ora)storie extraconiugali di lui con allieve del suo corso .
> anche melania viveva una vita diversa da quella che pensava ...con gli anniversari tutti cuoricini rossi e regali per il marito perfetto che ora appare disperato e piangente.
> quest'uomo non mi piace (tradimenti a parte)


Te sei decisa...:mrgreen:

per me il "maritino" l'ha fatta fuori ben prima del giorno della sua scomparsa ed alle giostre ce stava con la sua amante che fingeva di fa' la parte della moglie per l'alibi...

carmelina aveva deciso di andarsene e di ritornare da mamma'...

porella, ha avuto sfiga ad incocciare un vero pezzo di merda...


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei decisa...:mrgreen:
> 
> per me il "maritino" l'ha fatta fuori ben prima del giorno della sua scomparsa ed alle giostre ce stava con la sua amante che fingeva di fa' la parte della moglie per l'alibi...
> 
> ...


 credo proprio che sia così.
quello che mi perplime è il fatto che lui sia riuscito a darla a bere a tanti, parenti e amiche  compresi forse aiutato da lei che lo amava molto e non parlava a nessuno delle ombre che probabilmente avvertiva


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo proprio che sia così.
> quello che mi perplime è il fatto che lui sia riuscito a darla a bere a tanti, parenti e amiche  compresi forse aiutato da lei che lo amava molto e non parlava a nessuno delle ombre che probabilmente avvertiva


Ma non e' manco il paese loro quello e la moglie ho letto che passava piu' tempo al paese suo, in famiglia sua, che li' anche perche' non si era ambientata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei decisa...:mrgreen:
> 
> per me il "maritino" l'ha fatta fuori ben prima del giorno della sua scomparsa ed alle giostre ce stava con la sua amante che fingeva di fa' la parte della moglie per l'alibi...
> 
> ...


scusa ma se fosse stata uccisa prima non se ne dovrebbero accorgere dall'analisi del cadavere?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma se fosse stata uccisa prima non se ne dovrebbero accorgere dall'analisi del cadavere?


E' stata trovata dopo 2 giorni se non ricordo male ed un giorno in piu' o qualche ora in piu' non credo che si possa tanto rilevare...

Il gestore del chiosco ha sempre detto che non e' in grado di riconoscere la donna che stava col bambino sull'altalena ed il marito il giorno della scomparsa...

era na' bonazza di 1 metro ed 80, come fa a scordarsela?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' stata trovata dopo 2 giorni se non ricordo male ed un giorno in piu' o qualche ora in piu' non credo che si possa tanto rilevare...
> 
> Il gestore del chiosco ha sempre detto che non e' in grado di riconoscere la donna che stava col bambino sull'altalena ed il marito il giorno della scomparsa...
> 
> ...


boh non so

nei film sono sempre così precisi nel stabilire l'orario della morte...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> boh non so
> 
> nei film sono sempre così precisi nel stabilire l'orario della morte...


mah sara'...

comunque qualche giorno prima avevano visto i due appartarsi proprio nel gabbiotto....

e chede' sta fregola...manco er tempo d'arriva' a casa?

na libidine fulminante proprio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah sara'...
> 
> comunque qualche giorno prima avevano visto i due appartarsi proprio nel gabbiotto....
> 
> ...


 sai chi mi ricordi quando te la ridi, sterminatore?
il gorilla della pubblicità 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN16KnlW80U



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2011)

*ecco*



Minerva ha detto:


> il marito perfetto che ora appare disperato e piangente.
> quest'uomo non mi piace (tradimenti a parte)


io non voglio essere giudicante, ma questo marito piangente intanto mi è sembrato  non affranto davvero per la grave perdita, ma soprattutto mi ha dato l'idea di un attore neanche tanto bravo che stava recitando una parte.
Così, da tanti piccoli dettagli.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> io non voglio essere giudicante, ma questo marito piangente intanto mi è sembrato non affranto davvero per la grave perdita, ma soprattutto mi ha dato l'idea di un attore neanche tanto bravo che stava recitando una parte.
> Così, da tanti piccoli dettagli.


sinceramente anche a me ha fatto sin dall'inizio questa impressione


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2011)

*Ma*

Io penso che ognuno vive il dolore in maniera diversa....quello che non mi sta bene è l'intrattenere rapporti sessuali con le proprie allieve....un uomo di merda....!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che ognuno vive il dolore in maniera diversa....quello che non mi sta bene* è l'intrattenere rapporti sessuali con le proprie allieve....*un uomo di merda....!!


 effettivamente scorretto da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2011)

*Minerva*

E da una persona scorretta puoi aspettarti di tutto.......!!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

solo per stare alle notizie dei giornali (consapevole che scrivono parecchie boiate e imprecisioni)

l'amante ufficiale del marito ha un alibi di ferro
il marito ha ciesto il trasferimento vicino al paese matio dell'amante ufficiale
con lei si manteneva in contatto anche se ha affermato che era una storia chiusa
l'amante ufficiale pare non fosse l'unica amante
la moglie voleva iscrivere la figlia all'asilo del paese dei suoi genitori quindi sembrava pronta a separarsi
l'assassino ha infierito sul corpo (solo in parte, pare, per travisare il movente del delitto e per altra parte per infierire)

se tali fossero gli elementi ... :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (10 Maggio 2011)

Mah, a me non convince il marito...ma più che altro mi sembra il classico traditore stronzo che cerca di pararsi le chiappe davanti a parti/amici/colleghi/Italia.

E comunque questa fantomatica amante mi sembra la classica tipa che si è fatta infinocchiare da sola.
Tra i due, benché l'alibi di ferro, mi convince meno lei.


----------



## aristocat (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo per stare alle notizie dei giornali (consapevole che scrivono parecchie boiate e imprecisioni)
> 
> l'amante ufficiale del marito ha un alibi di ferro
> il marito ha ciesto il trasferimento vicino al paese matio dell'amante ufficiale
> ...


Bel quadretto :nuke::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2011)

dice che lui si è piegato non per il telefonino ma per raccogliere una margherita per melania:kick:.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dice che lui si è piegato non per il telefonino ma per raccogliere una margherita per melania:kick:.


In galera....

e possibilmente nella stessa cella di un negrone in astinenza...

invitassero al festino anche il Lele...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dice che lui si è piegato non per il telefonino ma per raccogliere una margherita per melania:kick:.


Ci sono stati aggiornamenti?


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci sono stati aggiornamenti?




E' indagato:

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_8ed1bd4e-9bde-11e0-b47c-4c6664789138.shtml


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' indagato:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_8ed1bd4e-9bde-11e0-b47c-4c6664789138.shtml


Azz... 

Io avrei puntato più sull'amante.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz...
> 
> Io avrei puntato più sull'amante.


E quale?..:rotfl:

io so' arrivato a conta' fino alla 3969......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quale?..:rotfl:
> 
> io so' arrivato a conta' fino alla 3969......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Una cosa e' certa ... qualcunA l'ha aiutato :cooldue: che bestie!


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa ... qualcunA l'ha aiutato :cooldue: che bestie!


Quoto!


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa ... qualcunA l'ha aiutato :cooldue: che bestie!


Ma poi, per ottenere cosa? Proprio oggi che i divorzi tra un po' diventano anche "cool"


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

Comunque la famiglia di Melania Rea ha deciso di costituirsi parte civile:

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...to_come_cristo_in_croce-18063420/?ref=HREC1-7


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque la famiglia di Melania Rea ha deciso di costituirsi parte civile:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...to_come_cristo_in_croce-18063420/?ref=HREC1-7


 hai visto quelle sciagurate che gli scrivono sei bellissimo?
è vergognoso


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto quelle sciagurate che gli scrivono sei bellissimo?
> è vergognoso




Si e' vergognoso :incazzato:hai detto bene.


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2011)

*Parolisi*

Bè questo "uomo"è il classico esempio di uomo di merda....e del perchè mi vergogno di far parte della categoria maschile....!!!Non entro nel merito..se sia lui l'assassino o meno....comunque credo c'entri qualcosa..... mi dà il voltastomaco...vederlo piagnucolare....vederlo dichiarare il suo amore ad una donna che ha tradito spudoratamente per due anni....e con svariate patner...!Adesso venitemi a dire che si puà amare e contemporaneamente avere una relazione di 2 anni.....:incazzato:ma per favore.....!Ma che cazzo di uomo è un uomo così?Bello?:incazzato:ma l'avete visto camminare?un papero coione.....un bimbo fra stupide bugie e fugaci scopatine.....!!Mi spiace ma trovo incomprensibile anche l'atteggiamento della famiglia di melania.....se fossi stato il fratello vi assicuro che questa merda di uomo...l'avrei preso a calci nel culo senza fargli toccare terra...per km e km......a casa mia non avrebbe messo piede....credo che avrei rischiato il penale....!!!Anche questa sua allieva ne esce molto male....d'altronde  è lo specchio di questo paese di merda....dove ci si comporta di merda...dove si uccide per niente...dove una mezza zoccola uccide la cugina con l'aiuto dei genitori.....stupri,violenze,rapine,ladri,paiacci.....le guerre non ci hanno insegnato veramente un cazzo!!!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè questo "uomo"è *il classico esempio di uomo di merda.*...e del perchè mi vergogno di far parte della categoria maschile....!!!Non entro nel merito..se sia lui l'assassino o meno....comunque credo c'entri qualcosa..... *mi dà il voltastomaco...vederlo piagnucolare....vederlo dichiarare il suo amore ad una donna che ha tradito spudoratamente per due anni....e con svariate patner..*.!Adesso venitemi a dire che si puà amare e contemporaneamente avere una relazione di 2 anni.....:incazzato:ma per favore.....!Ma che cazzo di uomo è un uomo così?*Bello?:incazzato:ma l'avete visto camminare?un papero coione.....un bimbo fra stupide bugie e fugaci scopatine.*....!!Mi spiace ma trovo incomprensibile anche l'atteggiamento della famiglia di melania.....se fossi stato il fratello vi assicuro che questa merda di uomo...l'avrei preso a calci nel culo senza fargli toccare terra...per km e km......a casa mia non avrebbe messo piede....credo che avrei rischiato il penale....!!!Anche questa sua allieva ne esce molto male....d'altronde è lo specchio di questo paese di merda....dove ci si comporta di merda...dove si uccide per niente...dove una mezza zoccola uccide la cugina con l'aiuto dei genitori.....stupri,violenze,rapine,ladri,paiacci.....le guerre non ci hanno insegnato veramente un cazzo!!!


quoto il grassetto

l'atteggiamento della famiglia credo sia totalmente e responsabilmente centrato sulla bambina


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> 
> l'atteggiamento della famiglia credo sia totalmente e responsabilmente centrato sulla bambina


 la famiglia ha grande dignità e buon senso e fino all'ultimo spera che la bambina non abbia perso anche il padre.
il padre gennaro si contiene assai e si capisce cosa vorrebbe farne di quel genero buffone, ipocrita e falso come giuda (che vada bene)


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2011)

*Mhaa*

Si capisco....la bambina....ma accoglierlo dentro casa...farlo dormire dentro casa....bè con il cavolo......!No!! proprio non mi sta bene....hai mancato di rispetto a mia sorella...o a mia figlia e ti ospito in casa mia?E tutte quelle cazzo di bugie?é sparita mia figlia e tu al telefono con una zoccoletta?A calci nel culo....a casa mia proprio non si doveva avvicinare....!!


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2011)

Fa bene la mamma di Melania ad invitare al pudore e alla decenza: che Salvatore la smetta di piagnucolare e di dichiarare ai quattro venti quanto amava Melania...


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

*«Melania uccisa con tecnica militare»*

*Prime indiscrezioni dall'autopsia: «Fu "assalto alla sentinella». In giornata nuovo interrogatorio di Parolisi*

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...la_5abb9652-9e3f-11e0-b150-aadf3d02a302.shtml



.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *«Melania uccisa con tecnica militare»*
> 
> *Prime indiscrezioni dall'autopsia: «Fu "assalto alla sentinella». In giornata nuovo interrogatorio di Parolisi*
> 
> ...


Mia madre mi ha detto che è stata arrestata una soldatessa, della caserma di Parolisi, per favoreggiamento alla camorra.
Ha detto che questa soldatessa si trovava nel bosco il giorno dell'omicidio, ma non ho trovato riscontro negli articoli, perché fanno riferimento solo alla camorra e non agli spostamenti della soldatessa.
Tu sai nulla Marì?


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mia madre mi ha detto che è stata arrestata una soldatessa, della caserma di Parolisi, per favoreggiamento alla camorra.
> Ha detto che questa soldatessa si trovava nel bosco il giorno dell'omicidio, ma non ho trovato riscontro negli articoli, perché fanno riferimento solo alla camorra e non agli spostamenti della soldatessa.
> Tu sai nulla Marì?


La soldatessa a cui fai riferimento e' Laura Titta:

http://www.abruzzo24ore.tv/news/Omi...on-l-arresto-della-soldatessa-Titta/39307.htm

ricordo che se ne parlo' anche a chi l'ha visto e, pubblicarono delle intercettazioni di una telefonata tra Laura e sua madre, ne usciva proprio male come immagine Laura ... poi ci fu una telefonata di una cugina che cerco' di riparare il possibile ... la situazione (secondo me) non e' ancora chiara, c'e' dell'altro dietro a tutta questa brutta storia .


Prepariamoci al peggio. 




Ecco la puntata di chi l'ha visto su Laura Titta:

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-4fe2e8e7-9988-4dca-98dc-24f5c5e0a4d5.html


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

*Omicidio Melania, tutte le contraddizioni di Parolisi  * 







ASCOLI. Salvatore Parolisi è l'unico indagato, con l'accusa di omicidio colposo, per la morte di Melania Rea.


Nei giorni scorsi ha deciso di non rispondere alle domande degli inquirenti.  Una strategia presa in accordo con i suoi legali e possibile proprio in  quanto per la prima volta l'uomo è comparso davanti ai pm in qualità di  indagato. Da ''semplice'' testimone informato sui fatti, infatti,  Parolisi aveva l'obbligo di rispondere, in caso contrario sarebbe  scattata l'incriminazione.  Eppure in tutti questi mesi, nel corso di  oltre 40 ore di audizione, ma anche di diverse ore davanti alle  telecamere di mezza Italia, l'uomo ha raccontato una serie di cose false  o smentite: non prove che sia stato lui ad uccidere la moglie ma  elementi, piccoli e grandi, che insieme hanno costruito un quadro  preoccupante della situazione e hanno concentrato su di lui tutte le  attenzioni degli inquirenti. E messe insieme le incongruenze sembrano  davvero enormi e insostenibili.

*Gli abiti di Parolisi*.  Il 18 aprile faceva freddo, qualche giorno prima aveva anche nevicato.  Ma il caporal maggiore dell'esercito indossava pantaloncini corti.  Perchè? «Non sono uno che soffre il freddo», ha spiegato più volte. Ma  poche ore prima Parolisi si era recato in un supermercato vicino casa  con la moglie Melania. Grazie a delle telecamere a circuito chiuso  abbiamo scoperto che quest'ultima era vestita come nel momento della  scomparsa e del ritrovamento. Parolisi no: aveva pantaloni lunghi e  anche un giubbino. Quando si è cambiato? Perchè?

*I soldi e il caffè*.  Melania il giorno della scomparsa ha lasciato la sua borsa a casa così  come la borsa per il cambio della piccola Vittoria. Arrivati a Colle San  Marco Salvatore le chiese di andargli a comprare un caffè di ritorno  dal bagno. Ma come poteva comprare qualcosa senza soldi? Gli inquirenti  sono certi che la donna avesse al massimo qualche centesimo (quelli  ritrovati nelle tasche dei jeans quando era già morta). «Qualcuno l'ha  derubata», ha sempre detto Parolisi. Ma allora perchè non portare via  anche l'anello di fidanzamento o la catenina d'oro che aveva al collo?

*Le foto di Paciolla*.  Il caporal maggiore Parolisi conosceva l'esatta posizione in cui si  trovava il corpo di Melania, pur avendo preferito il 20 aprile non  recarsi a Ripe di Civitella per il riconoscimento del cadavere. Il  vedovo chiarì il tutto sostenendo di avere visto una fotografia scattata  dall'amico con il cellulare. Ma la foto, confermerà in seguito  Paciolla, non è mai esistita. «Mi sono confuso», cercherà di  giustificarsi il vedovo.

*La presenza sul Colle*.  Nessuno ha visto Parolisi, Vittoria e Malania a Colle San Marco il 18  aprile scorso. L'uomo ha sempre raccontato di essere stato nei pressi  delle altalene a giocare con la figlia. Inoltre decine di foto scattate  da un'intera classe mostrano Colle San Marco e la zona delle altalene ma  di Melania e di suo marito non c'è traccia. Non è stato trovato alcun  testimone che confermi la loro presenza lì.

*Carabinieri non interpellati.*  Un testimone ha riferito di aver visto il 18 aprile a Colle San Marco  una pattuglia di carabinieri a bordo di un Suv. Erano circa le 16, e  Melania era già data per dispersa. Il testimone ha ipotizzato che il  marito della donna non poteva non aver intercettato la pattuglia, ma non  la fermò. Perchè non chiese aiuto?

*Gli occhiali di Melania.*  Gli occhiali da sole di Melania non sono stati trovati vicino al  cadavere. La donna li aveva lasciati a casa? Quegli stessi occhiali  verranno indossati da Salvatore il giorno del funerale per poi sparire  misteriosamente. Solo qualche giorno dopo sarà il marito a ritrovarli e a  consegnarli agli inquirenti.

*La casetta di legno*.  Dopo aver scoperto da Paciolla che il cadavere di Melania era stato  trovato vicino ad un chiosco di legno l'uomo confesserà all'amico di  essersi appartato proprio lì qualche settimana prima con la moglie  (nonostante una casa a disposizione) per avere un incontro sessuale. Il  medico di base, però, ha spiegato di aver diagnosticato in quei giorni a  Melania una punta d'ernia che provoca dolore ed è quindi impensabile  che la donna potesse aver avuto un rapporto con il marito.

*«Non me la dovevano ammazzare»*.  Lo zio di Melania ha rivelato che subito dopo la scoperta del corpo di  Melania Salvatore gli avrebbe detto: «Non me la dovevano ammazzare...mo  che vado su.....». In un secondo tempo l'uomo ha chiesto al vedovo  spiegazioni su quella frase: «mi disse che si era trattato di un momento  di sfogo». Cosa voleva dire?

*Salvatore va in caserma*.  Dopo la scomparsa di Melania Salvatore è andato in caserma dove  lavorava. «Ci disse», ha raccontato il fratello di Melania, «che era  andato ad organizzare una squadra per cercare la moglie». In realtà la  squadra non è mai stata organizzata. Secondo lo zio, invece, Salvatore  andò in Caserma «per controllare chi c'era e chi non c'era». 

*«L'hanno presa»*.  A poco più di un'ora dalla scomparsa di Melania Parolisi chiama l'amico  Paciolla e gli dirà: «me l'hanno presa». Perchè pensare subito che  qualcuno l'avesse rapita?

*I tradimenti*.  Salvatore in un primo momento sosterrà di non aver avuto mai attriti con  la moglie. Uscirà fuori invece la relazione di due anni con Ludovica P,  una soldatessa. Melania era a conoscenza della presenza di questa  seconda donna. «Credeva ci fossimo lasciati», ha spiegato poi Parolisi,  invece la relazione è andata avanti per 24 mesi.

*Il telefonino*. A metà giugno Parolisi ammette di aver buttato il cellulare  dedicato alle conversazioni con la sua amante nel campo sportivo di  Villa Pigna, frazione di Folignano, avvolto in una busta di plastica. La  conferma arriva solo dopo che il telefonino viene ritrovato dalla  polizia su segnalazione di un testimone. Parolisi smentirà in un primo  momento dicendo: «mi sono solo abbassato per raccogliere un fiore per  Melania». Sempre alcuni parenti racconteranno che l'uomo aveva detto  loro di aver buttato, molto tempo prima, l'apparecchio in un bidone  della spazzatura.

*Altre sim nascoste*. Nei giorni  scorsi l'amico Raffaele Paciolla ha confermato di aver ricevuto da  Parolisi, nei giorni precedenti la scomparsa e il delitto, almeno due o  tre sms da un numero di cellulare, da una sim card che non sta in  nessuna parte di quest’inchiesta. Esistono altri numeri sconosciuti  dell'uomo?

*Il papilloma virus*. Michele Rea ha  trovato in un’agenda della sorella un appunto: ''Papilloma virus''. Il  papilloma virus si contrae per via sessuale ed è la causa del tumore al  collo dell’utero. Uno dei fattori determinanti per la trasmissione del  virus è la promiscuità sessuale. Che sia questo motivo di scontro tra  moglie e marito?


  a.l.  27/06/2011 9.08


http://www.primadanoi.it/modules/articolo/article.php?storyid=7278




*
QUI c'e' un articolo molto, ma molto interessante:* 


*Melania, pm sospeso. Il legale Carta: Ferraro minacciato, forse da militari:*

http://www.newnotizie.it/2011/06/27/melania-pm-sospeso-legale-ferraro-minacciato-militari/


.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Omicidio Melania, tutte le contraddizioni di Parolisi  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Rosacroce....

merda all'ennesima potenza...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

*Caso Rea, spunta una supertestimone*

*Le dichiarazioni di una trentenne di Ascoli smentirebbero la ricostruzione fatta da Parolisi del giorno 18 aprile*

continua:
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...gi_4c500570-a1b0-11e0-ae6a-9b75910f192b.shtml​


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Caso Rea, spunta una supertestimone*
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di una trentenne di Ascoli smentirebbero la ricostruzione fatta da Parolisi del giorno 18 aprile*
> 
> ...


Che cazzo d'indagini....anziche' metterlo dentro fin da subito lo lasciano tranquillo...come quelle altre 3 teste di cazzo di Avetrana...


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

mi ha stupito l'avvocato di parolisi che ha commentato ironicamente: "l'italia è piena di testimoni".
e meno male, cazzarola....vogliamo gli omertosi?


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha stupito *l'avvocato di parolisi* che ha commentato ironicamente: "l'italia è piena di testimoni".
> e meno male, cazzarola....vogliamo gli omertosi?



E cosa ti aspettavi da lui?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha stupito l'avvocato di parolisi che ha commentato ironicamente: "l'italia è piena di testimoni".
> e meno male, cazzarola....vogliamo gli omertosi?


Gli avvocati sono la vera feccia della societa'.......


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

*Melania: procura,no incidente probatorio*

*Sequestro auto dell'indagato, ancora macchie di sangue*

             29 giugno, 19:24

ASCOLI PICENO, 29 GIU - La procura di Ascoli Piceno ha dato parere negativo alla richiesta di incidente probatorio per accertare 'ora, luogo, tipo di arma e modalita'' dell'omicidio di Melania Rea,avanzata dai difensori di Salvatore Parolisi, indagato a piede libero per l'omicidio della moglie. L'istanza era stata presentata ieri al Gip. Intanto la stessa procura ha notificato a Parolisi un decreto di sequestro della Renault Scenic. Ci sarebbero ancora le macchioline di sangue trovate sul sedile anteriore.

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/topnews/2011/06/29/visualizza_new.html_811073156.html


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

*aggiornamento*

*Papà Melania: 'Per me Parolisi è l'uomo nero' *

*Il caporalmaggiore dell'esercito indagato per l'omicidio della moglie è tornato al lavoro*

             11 luglio, 20:03

l'articolo completo:
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2011/04/20/visualizza_new.html_899518514.html


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

*Melania, la Procura chiede l'arresto di Parolisi*

                                                                                        Dopo tre mesi, indagini a  una svolta: chiesto l’arresto di Salvatore   Parolisi, marito e unico  indagato per la morte di Carmela Melania Rea.  Si trova sul tavolo del  gip  Carlo Calvaresi che ora dovrà decidere se  procedere


ASCOLI PICENO. Svolta nel giallo di Civitella del Tronto: la procura   della Repubblica di Ascoli chiede l'arresto di Salvatore Parolisi, unico   indagato per l'omicidio della moglie Melania Rea. Una richiesta di   misura cautelare per omicidio volontario aggravato è stata emessa ieri   nei confronti del 30enne caporal maggiore dell'esercito, istruttore di   reclute al Reggimento Piceno di Ascoli, e si trova sul tavolo del gip   Carlo Calvaresi. Il giudice non ha limiti di tempo per far eseguire   l'arresto o decidere di rigettare la richiesta dei pm. 

Siamo  dunque alla  svolta nell'inchiesta, che era nell'aria da giorni. Sul  tavolo degli  inquirenti, nelle ultime settimane, è infatti arrivata una  serie di  elementi indiziari tali da consentire una ricostruzione  attendibile  della dinamica dell'omicidio e degli spostamenti di  Salvatore Parolisi. Decisive le due autopsie del  medico legale Adriano  Tagliabracci. 

In quel fatidico 18 aprile, il giorno in cui,  intorno alle 15.30, il  caporale denunciò, a Colle San Marco di Ascoli,  la misteriosa scomparsa  della moglie. In realtà Melania, secondo gli  inquirenti, a Colle San  Marco non c'è mai stata: sarebbe stata uccisa  nel bosco delle  Casermette, a Ripe di Civitella, subito dopo pranzo, in  un'orario che il  medico legale colloca tra le 14 e le 16. 

Parolisi,  al momento sospeso  dal suo incarico di istruttore e impiegato in un  ufficio amministrativo  della caserma Clementi, è rientrato a  Frattamaggiore da Ascoli un giorno  in anticipo su quanto previsto ed  ora si trova a casa dei suoi  genitori. 



http://ilcentro.gelocal.it/teramo/c...-procura-chiede-l-arresto-di-parolisi-4619525


Personalmente gli auguro una lunga vita a questo stronzo


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

Io personalmente gli auguro...di raccogliere 350 saponette al giorno dentro le docce del carcere.....un uomo di merda..!


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io personalmente gli auguro...di raccogliere 350 saponette al giorno dentro le docce del carcere.....un uomo di merda..!



Io gli auguro la solitudine piu' profonda


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

*delitto a parte*

mettendo ben in chiaro che non intendo generalizzare,
salvatore parolisi rappresenta il traditore modello ...abituato non solo a raccontare bugie ma ad esagerare volendo abbellire ogni cosa per apparire un uomo e marito modello.
e melania gli credeva , voleva credergli .e sbagliava telefonando alla sua rivale pensando quasi che bastasse dissuadere lei per eliminare il problema.
si era messa in discussione arrivando a dire che forse lui la tradiva perché lo lasciava troppo solo.gli cucinava cene di san valentino con cuoricini ovunque 
che amarezza ,anche solo la beffa di questo matrimonio che lei viveva in una dimensione parallela a quella reale


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mettendo ben in chiaro che non intendo generalizzare,
> salvatore parolisi rappresenta il traditore modello ...abituato non solo a raccontare bugie ma ad esagerare volendo abbellire ogni cosa per apparire un uomo e marito modello.
> e melania gli credeva , voleva credergli .e sbagliava telefonando alla sua rivale pensando quasi che bastasse dissuadere lei per eliminare il problema.
> si era messa in discussione arrivando a dire che forse lui la tradiva perché lo lasciava troppo solo.gli cucinava cene di san valentino con cuoricini ovunque
> che amarezza ,anche solo la beffa di questo matrimonio che lei viveva in una dimensione parallela a quella reale



Povera Melania!  e povera figlia! Avere un padre del genere E' la piu' grande Sfortuna


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo....!Ma quale traditore modello?Questo è un delinquente....perchè di fronte ad un decesso tu le tue bugie te le tieni per te......al di là che sia lui o no ad avere ucciso.....!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi trovi per nulla d'accordo....!*Ma quale traditore modello?*Questo è un delinquente....perchè di fronte ad un decesso tu le tue bugie te le tieni per te......al di là che sia lui o no ad avere ucciso.....!!


 modello negativo...naturalmente.


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2011)

*"Melania uccisa da una donna"
La tesi dei legali di Parolisi*

*Walter Biscotti e Nicodemo Gentile  sono convinti che a uccidere la 29enne non sia stato il marito: "Si  chiede l'arresto di un uomo, ma gli accertamenti sul corpo lasciano  intendere che l'omicidio è stato compiuto da una donna". Sotto un'unghia  della vittima ci sarebbe  Dna femminile, forse di chi le sfilò l'anello

**ANCONA *- Per i legali di  Salvatore Parolisi la moglie Melania Rea è stata uccisa da una donna. Ne  sono convinti in quanto sotto l'unghia dell'anulare della mano sinistra  è stato trovato del Dna femminile, secondo quanto emerge dalla perizia  medico legale.  "Si chiede l'arresto di un uomo, ma gli accertamenti -  dichiarano i difensori di Parolisi all'Ansa, Walter Biscotti e Nicodemo  Gentile - lasciano intendere che l'omicidio è stato compiuto da una  donna". Ieri la procura di Ascoli ha chiesto l'arresto del marito 1 di Melania, unico indagato nel caso.

"Nelle  prime righe delle quasi cinque pagine di quesiti chiesti dai pm al  medico legale - spiegano - si chiede di verificare se ci sono altri Dna  oltre a quelli di Salvatore e Melania: ebbene, la risposta a questo  quesito è quasi mascherata in due righe nelle conclusioni del perito".  "Occorre andare a spulciare i dati nelle oltre 80 pagine - seguitano  Biscotto e Gentile - per scoprire che: Melania ha tentato di difendersi  con le mani durante l'aggressione; sotto l'unghia di una mano è stato  trovato del Dna di una donna; il Dna di Salvatore è stato trovato solo  nella bocca di Melania come probabile conseguenza di un bacio". Inoltre,  "le ferite sono state provocate da due diverse armi (o oggetti) e in  tempi diversi". "Questi dati, da soli, consentono - concludono - la  rovina del castello accusatorio  
  a senso unico contro Parolisi tralasciando altre piste. Noi  chiediamo: chi è la donna che ha aggredito e probabilmente ucciso  Melania?".

Il rinvenimento di tracce di Dna femminile sotto  l'unghia del "quarto dito sinistro" - come si legge nella perizia  medico-legale, in pratica l'anulare - di Melania Rea, fa pensare  all'anello d'oro con un solitario che la donna indossava sembra proprio a  quel dito, insieme alla fede nuziale, e che fu ritrovato accanto al  corpo nel Bosco delle Casermette (Teramo). Si tratta dell'anello di  fidanzamento della donna, scoperto durante il secondo sopralluogo nella  pineta del Teramano. L'anello era a una certa distanza dal corpo, e le  ipotesi circolate su questa circostanza erano che Melania se lo fosse  tolto lanciandolo per sfregio contro il suo aggressore o che si fosse  sfilato dal dito durante la colluttazione. I familiari della donna,  peraltro, ospiti di alcune trasmissioni televisive, avevano ricordato  che quell'anello le andava largo, perché negli ultimi tempi era  dimagrita. Ora però, con il ritrovamento delle tracce di Dna femminile,  potrebbe farsi strada l'ipotesi che l'anello le sia stato sfilato da una  donna, forse, come sostengono i legali di Parolisi, la stessa  assassina. Oppure, Parolisi ha avuto una complice, possibilità  prefigurata anche dai colpi inferti post mortem sul cadavere di Melania,  molto tempo dopo quelli che ne hanno causato la morte. E comunque  mentre Salvatore era impegnato con carabinieri, amici e volontari nelle  ricerche della moglie.                              (16 luglio 2011)                  

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20..._dei_legali_di_parolisi-19191414/?ref=HREC1-1

:cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2011)

*Un ultimo bacio mortale? Nuovo scenario omicidio*

*Tracce del dna di Salvatore Parolisi sulla bocca della donna. Conclusa la perizia medico legale*

             16 luglio, 18:58

Continua:
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2011/04/20/visualizza_new.html_899518514.html


 :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

*Melania, arrestato il marito Parolisi
"Omicidio aggravato da crudeltà"*

*Il caporalmaggiore dell'esercito in  carcere. Accolta la richiesta della Procura di Ascoli, secondo cui  l'uomo potrebbe reiterare il reato. "Possibile movente relazione con  soldatessa". Il fratello della donna assassinata lo scorso aprile:  "Spero sia la fine di un incubo"

*l'articolo completo
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2011/07/19/news/arrestato_salvatore_parolisi-19309390/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

perché l'avrà uccisa?


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

I magistrati fanno delle supposizioni: "*Relazione con soldatessa possibile movente." 

*Evidentemente aveva/no altri progetti, poi la verita' dovra' venire fuori*  *un giorno, spero!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> I magistrati fanno delle supposizioni: "*Relazione con soldatessa possibile movente."
> 
> *Evidentemente aveva/no altri progetti, poi la verita' dovra' venire fuori*  *un giorno, spero!


Eccheccazzo era ora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

*piccolo O T*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Eccheccazzo era ora...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa ne pensi di "Spider Truman"?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensi di "Spider Truman"?


I servizi....

il clima e' peggio del '92...

stavolta il culo glielo romperanno a parecchi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I servizi....
> 
> il clima e' peggio del '92...
> 
> ...



... con le mani, Mani Pulite? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con le mani, Mani Pulite? :mrgreen:


Meglio con il cetriolone...anche sporco...chissenefotte...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> I magistrati fanno delle supposizioni: "*Relazione con soldatessa possibile movente." *


*

Mah..a me non convince sinceramente.

Oltretutto lui è un esperto, che mossa sciocca e avventata sarebbe stata quella di tornare pugnalare la moglie, per depistare, quando era sotto gli occhi di tutti...e soprattutto già sotto controllo!

Senza contare che questo mi sembra un traditore seriale...figurati se era serio con la sbarbatella di turno, a tal punto di uccidere la moglie! Lo vedo più il classico tipo da famiglia felice a casa e sbarbatelle convinte-innamorate fuori.*


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah..a me non convince sinceramente.
> 
> Oltretutto lui è un esperto, che mossa sciocca e avventata sarebbe stata quella di tornare pugnalare la moglie, per depistare, quando era sotto gli occhi di tutti...e soprattutto già sotto controllo!
> 
> Senza contare che questo mi sembra un traditore seriale...figurati se era serio con la sbarbatella di turno, a tal punto di uccidere la moglie! Lo vedo più il classico tipo da famiglia felice a casa e sbarbatelle convinte-innamorate fuori.


Quest'uomo ha una mente criminalmente molto feroce :incazzato: e' molto pericoloso.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quest'uomo ha una mente criminalmente molto feroce :incazzato: e' molto pericoloso.


E' un pirla....

caporale maggiore....manco sergente...:rotfl:

merita la fucilazione alla schiena...

fatto a tocchetti e dato ai cani...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

siamo abituati ai films: questo è un infame ignorante e maldestro che voleva fare il delitto perfetto e non ne ha azzeccata una.
chi mai avrebbe avuto interesse a depistare se non lui, del resto?


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' un pirla....
> 
> caporale maggiore....manco sergente...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma sei matto  :incazzato: io ci tengo a cio' che mangiano i miei cani.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sei matto  :incazzato: io ci tengo a cio' che mangiano i miei cani.


E mica ho detto ai tuoi...

agli altri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo abituati ai films: questo è un infame ignorante e maldestro che voleva fare il delitto perfetto e non ne ha azzeccata una.
> chi mai avrebbe avuto interesse a depistare se non lui, del resto?


Uei, di chi sarebbe adesso quella cag... ops opera d'arte che hai nell'avatarro?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uei, di chi sarebbe adesso quella cag... ops opera d'arte che hai nell'avatarro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 una lattuga fresca .ma è un'opera della natura:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E mica ho detto ai tuoi...
> 
> agli altri...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... nemmeno  quella carne non puo' nutrire nessuno, e' carne avvelenata.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> una lattuga fresca .ma è un'opera della natura:mrgreen:


Cos'e', ti dissoci dalle cagate precedenti?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

1000 punti...


(subjudice) 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cos'e', ti dissoci dalle cagate precedenti?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 au contraire...confermo tutto e l'accendiamo:mexican:*


(*si potrebbe avere questa faccina con cappellino con veletta o comunque un modellino più chic?)


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> au contraire...confermo tutto e l'accendiamo:mexican:*
> 
> 
> (*si potrebbe avere questa faccina con cappellino con veletta o comunque un modellino più chic?)


Eccco brava, incendiamole tutte quelle cagate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(* quel cappellino sarebbe ottimo per far cagare i piccioni...dissenterici...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eccco brava, incendiamole tutte quelle cagate...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 sempre aulico:unhappy:
che modi


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre aulico:unhappy:
> che modi


ed anche idr-aulico  all'occorrenza...:mrgreen:

faso tuto mi' e' il mio motto......

hai per caso qualche perdita?

data l'eta'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

http://tv.repubblica.it/
*Famiglia Rea: ''Prima preoccupazione per la bimba''*


http://tv.repubblica.it/cronaca/famiglia-rea-prima-preoccupazione-per-la-bimba/72904?video


Povera bambina, che triste destino


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed anche idr-aulico all'occorrenza...:mrgreen:
> 
> faso tuto mi' e' il mio motto......
> 
> ...


 sì, ho giusto una perdita in bagno ma è inutile che lo dica a te che non capisci un tubo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ho giusto una perdita in bagno ma è inutile che lo dica a te che non capisci un tubo:mrgreen:


Beh tra un po' te sembrera' d'abita' a Venezia...:mrgreen:

che culo che c'hai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh tra un po' te sembrera' d'abita' a Venezia...:mrgreen:
> 
> che culo che c'hai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 c'hai un paio di galoches fuxia da prestarmi:unhappy:?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'hai un paio di galoches fuxia da prestarmi:unhappy:?


che ce devi fa' le cose sporche?

a zozza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'hai un paio di galoches fuxia da prestarmi:unhappy:?


I miei più sinceri e sentiti complimenti per l'accostamento cromatico da lei scelto per i peperoni 

Lo stesso dicasi per la firma :up:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ho giusto una perdita in bagno ma è inutile che lo dica a te che non capisci un tubo:mrgreen:


attenta quando arriva l'idraulico.....perche'se non sai fare le torte.........


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

*Quei frenetici messaggi su Facebook
"Ludovica non gli dava tregua"*

*Nell'ordinanza di custodia cautelare  anche le conversazioni tra Salvatore Parolisi e l'amante Ludovica  Perrone. La donna programma di presentare l'uomo ai suoi genitori, ma  rimprovera il caporalmaggiore di non aver ancora confessato alla moglie  la sua relazione clandestina. Negli ultimi scambi di email, l'ultimatum  nei giorni dell'omicidio

*C'E' rabbia, amore e frustrazione nelle email che Salvatore Parolisi e  l'amante Ludovica Perrone si scambiano nelle settimane precedenti  l'omicidio di Melania Rea. Il caporalmaggiore è prudente, e chiede alla  donna di prendere tempo. Lei sembra aver esaurito tempo e pazienza e  fissa per il 23 aprile la data in cui avrebbe annunciato il fidanzamento  con il militare ai propri genitori. Entro quella data l'uomo (che su  Facebook si chiama Vecio Alpino) avrebbe dovuto rivelare tutto alla  moglie, "altrimenti - scrive la Perrone in uno degli ultimi messaggi-  le nostre strade si dividerebbero  senza scuse o ragioni che tengano"

_Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-10 22:29:04 UTC_
amore   mio.....sei diventato dislessicoooo...!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAA!!!!!!!mi  conosci...si  ero con l'anSia..(con la S..) Ahaha..tutto oggi cercavo  dinn pensarci..ma poi ho  cominciato a rattristirmi..non sentirti mi  rende così insicura...il problema non  è nn credere in te...è credere  che veramente io possa essere felice cosi  tanto..con una persona come  te..il Mio AMORE...sono sempre stata sfortunata con  i sentimenti..e nn  mi sembra possibile che finalmente possa esserci 1po di  felicità..di  serenità anche per me...sono contenta che sia andato tutto  bene..*cosi  le premesse per parlare  e chiudere questa storia ci sono tutte..io  spero che nn ti creeranno troppi  problemi e capiscano che devono  accettare..xò tu stai attento amoruccio  mioooooooo!io ti penso  sempre..voglio la mia vita con te..ma * 
*  la voglio fatta per  bene...senza più doversi  nascondere..ti immagino con me sempre..spero che tu  riesca a fare tutto  quello che mi hai detto..e spero che l'avvocato protegga  subito la tua  posizione..ma soprattutto spero che tu tra pochissimo sia libero  di  essere solo mio*...oggi ci hanno detto che la  pross settimana  da mercol siamo già in vacanza..ci danno il ponte..io nn mi  organizzo  per salire..perchè aspetto te quà...ti amo..muuuuuuua...cerca di farti   sentire xò ti prego..

_Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-12 14:09:01 UTC _
amoru  mi sei sembrato un po vago in quest'ultimo messaggio..*parli  di cose che sappiamo da tempo ma senza dirmi se  hai fatto realmente e  concretamente qualcosa..lo so che basta la tua  convinzione..devi fare  le tue valigie e andartene e cominciare ad avviare la  cosa in maniera  legale..senza se..senza ma..senza altro tempo..sono passati 2  anni  direi che sono anche troppi..devo rielencarti le persone che conosco che  si  sono lasciati e separati in pochi mesi..?nn mi sembra il caso...io  spero che tu  stia già parla ndo e stia già chiudendo tutto..poi se vuoi  stare con me  bene..altrimenti io nn voglio proprio sentire la  parola.."ancora un pochino di  pazienza.." non esiste..non devi  ammazzare nessuno..devi lasciare una persona  che non ami e con cui non  stai piu bene da una vita..non è difficile da far  capire..sempre poi se  si ha il carattere per farlo ovviamente..non mi chiedere  di soffrire  ancora un pochino o altro..perchè io il rispetto per me stessa nn lo   perdo e o tu mercoledi sera o al massimo giovedi mattina sei qui..o la  storia la  chiudo io..senza altre proroghe..non mi costringere a  dimostrarti che non ho mai  scherzato su questo punto*.”

_Vecio  Alpino (1288982040) 2011-03-15 14:52:51 UTC_
amoruccio  mio nn devi stare in ansia i*o  ho  quasi risolto tutto ho trovato anche un accordo con lei e le cose  stanno andando  per il verso giusto mi serve solo un altro po di tempo  sicuramente non riuscirò  ad essere li da te questa settimana ma ti  garantisco che ormai è fatta noi  potremmo presto coronare i nostri  sogni come posso ti chiamo scusami se in  questi giorni non ho  potuto...ma ti racconto tuttto al telefono poi ti amo non  perdere la  fiducia in me manca poco ti amo”*

_“Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-15 16:23:41 UTC_
io   non ti credo piu!!!!!mi avevi giurato che saresti venuto!!!!!che ci  saremmo  visti visto che sono due mesi!!!!!!sei una merdaaa!xkè io sto  qui a piangere e  tu continui a sbattertene altamente e a pensare solo  alle cose tue!!!!!io ti  odio per tutto quello che sto soffrendo per  colpa tua!avevodetto anche ai miei  che nn salivo per questo ponte lungo  perchè sicurament saresti venuto tu e  invece mi toccherà tornare xkè  io sola come un cane x4 gg quà nn ci resto..e  fare l'ennesima figura di  merda!tanto tu continui per la tua strada!!!!che  bisogno c'era di  stare li tutto questotempo!sono 10 gg che neanche ci sentiamo!e  nn  dirmi che mi chiami xkè me l'avevi detto anche 10 gg fa!!!!!!!*sei  una merda di uomo e basta!ma chi vuoi  prendere xil  culo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ma quali sogni???????ma cosa vuoi  coronare??????la  nostra storia è uno schifo!nn sei stato capace di darmi un   minimooooooo!che ti costava andartene!!!!!!!cosa rimani a fare??????cosa  risolvi  in un fine settimana???????che c'è ancora da dire da  parlare????????ti  separi?bene!ci pensano gli avvocati a iniziare le  pratiche!!!!!e tu invece  nooooo continui a stare là!!!!!!*mi   fai schifo xkè sei stato il peggiore di tutti!!!perchè almeno degli  altri lo  sapevo che tipo di stronzi erano..tu mi hai fatto credere  quello ke nn sei!!!!io  la fiducia l'ho già persa!si è operata  giovediiiiiiiiii!!!!!e tu dopo una  settimana nn te ne puoi  andare??????sapendo io come sto!!!!!?????tu nn metti da  parte niente di  quello che vuoi fare tu per venire un attimo incontro a me..dopo  tutto  quello che sto passando!!!!mi  viene la rabbia solo a leggerla quella  frase.."manca poco.." ma cosa????????me  lo stai dicendo d mesi!!!!!!e  nn sei stato capace neanche di liberarti per  questo fine settimana..e  stiamo al 17marzo!!!!!!!ripetermi che mi fai schifo è  poco!!!!!!ti  avevo giurato che se nn venivi dopo tutto il tempo che ti ho dato x  me  finiva qui..e cosi è!perchè a differenza tua quando faccio una promessa  io la  mantengo!la corda la stai tirando da troppo tempo..e quando si  ama davvero non ci si comporta  in questo modo!sei l'ennesimo  fallimento...il peggiore di tutti..e ti giuro  sulla mia vita che  stavolta io nn torno indietro..le stronzate valle a  raccontare a  qualcun'altra..io sono satura e finita..grazie per avermi  fatto  arrivare a questo punto..sei riuscito a farmi toccare il fondo anche se   avevo giurato a me stessa che nessuno mai ci sarebbe piu  riuscito.

_Vecio  Alpino (1288982040) 2011-03-16 13:35:03 UTC_
nn   merito il tuo disprezzo le cose che mi dici sono bruttissime ma me ne  prendo il  merito se sei arrabiata con me è colpa mia ma nn serve questo  *purtroppo le cose non sono cosi facili come  credi e neanche  gli avvocati sono cosi semplici come la pensi tu ci sono tante  cose che  bisogna chiarire mi dispiace che tu la prenda sempre in un modo ma la   verita è che io sto facendo tutto quello che ti ho promesso e andrò fino  in  fondo anche se qualcosa tra di noi cambiera non sono un fallimento  ne mi reputo  altro ti amo e basta muuuuuuuuuua*”

_ “ Vecio Alpino (1288982040) 2011-03-16  18:14:26 UTC_
sei  arrabbiatissima ed è normalissimo ma dammi la possibilità di spiegarmi a  telefono ti devo dire solo due cose *sabato  sicuramente ti chiamero e parleremo  se vorrai ascoltarmi fai bene a  trattarmi cosi me lo merito dopo tutto quello  che ti ho promesso e  normale che tu ti comporta cosi con me l'odio e significato  di amore  quindi vuol dire che qualcosa di buono sto coglione ti ha dato ti   chiedo solo di ascoltarmi per chiarire sabato e dopo prenderai le tue  decisioni  non essere un vulcano pieno di lava le cose che dovevo fare  l'ho fatte mancano  alcuni dettagli ho trovato un accordo con lei voglio  rispettarlo perche mi ha  promesso di lasciarmi in pace dopo senza  chiedermi alimenti... ti spiego tutto  con calma sabato mi dispiace di  farti soffrire cosi ma anchio sto malissimo  leggendo tutto questo ciao  scri muuuuuuuuuua*

_Vecio  Alpino (1288982040) 2011-03-16 22:03:31 UTC_
*buonanotte  passerottino mio muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu**a  sei la mia vita e tu lo sai  sono stato uno stronzo.. adesso me ne  rendo conto o meglio me ne ero gia accorto  prima di aver dato troppo  afetto o riconoscenza a questa donna che alla fine non  amo ma a te  si.....il discorso non è quello di aver fatto o non fatto poco o  tanto  il problema è che io o sbagliato tutto e quindi ho portato anche me  stesso  all'esasperazione e adesso mi va bene tutto hai ragione quando  mi dici che  bastava fare le valigie e tutto finisce ma non è proprio  cosi i l egali sono dei  pezzi di merda per non dire i giudici o di chi  ha fatto questo schifo di legge  del cazzo che sono tutte per la donna e  nessuna per l'uomo....mi tocca dagli  anche altri soldi che tu sai che  mi dovevano arrivare e ci sono visto la  comunione dei beni che ho  fatto......in piu non cè l'immediatezza di accettarlo  da parete sua  quindi dovrò pure accudirla fino alla separazione sempre se poi  lei  accetterebbe allora ho abbassato la tesya ed ho trovato un accordo con  lei  molto piu tranquillo......e sopratutto conveniente anche per il mio  futuro con  te perche tu sarai con me che ti piaccia o no non potrai  ignorarmi per tutta la  vita prima o poi mi aprirai la porta del tuo  cuore io ho la chiave.....tu si na  cosa grand pme non dimenticarlo  maiiiiiii  muuuuuuuuuuuuuuua”*

_“Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-16 22:07:55 UTC_
*a   me nn me ne frega niente nè dei soldi nè degli accordi nè della legge  che tu e  il tuo avvocato nemmeno conoscete xkè tu nn gli devi una lira  ed ora che questa  si trovi un lavoro!!!!!!!o tu te ne vai di casa  subito o è finita per sempre  basta nn ci sono alternative.*

_Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-16 22:34:14 UTC_
a   te va bene tutto a me non va piu niente!i soldi se vorrà chiederteli  te li  chiederà sempre..se vuole romperti ti romperà sempre..*qualunque  cosa tu accetti ora..con la  differenza che se tu ora nn prendi  posizione e te ne vai i tuoi problemi futuri  li affronterai da solo..io  nn accetto che tu continui a vivere con lei e a stare  con lei te ne  devi andare punto non ci sono alternative..poi cos'è mi puoi  chiamare  sabato xkè vai a lavare l macchina o a farti i capelli??????poi   domenica risali con tutta la sacra famiglia??????e lunedì si ricomincia  la  relazione telefonica 8-1630..???????ma nn ti fai schifo da  solo?!??ma devo  dirtelo io che sei l'ultimo uomo sulla faccia della  terra che tratt la persona  che dice di amare dopo 2anni ancora  così???per cosaaaaaaa???????per dei  schifosissimi soldi!!!!!!!!cosa  prevede questo accordo?????che vivi con lei per  ancora altro  tempo????fino a pasqua??fino a che nn te ne vai da ascoli???fino al   secondo compleanno di vittoria???fino a quando ancora vuoi trattarmi  come una  pezza????o meglio pensi di farlo..xkè tanto tu sei tanto  sicuro che la cretina  poi ti riprende no???credi male..e te l'ho già  detto..devo ricordarti  gianluca???quanti anni è durata con lui e quanto  ero innamorata?se vuoi saperlo  mi ha richiamato di nuovo solo 2 giorni  fa!!!!*e sono passati anni..ma se  xme una persona muore  muore..io ho 26 anni..quasi 27..e voglio la mia vita la  mia felicità  oraaaa!!!!!!hoperso anche troppo tempo e nn è stato giusto...io nn   voglio iù pagare per i tuoi errori..oraaa e nn tra altre settimane altri  mesi..e  visto che tu nn puoi darmela la cercherò in qualcun'altro..e  allora magari  quest'estate è capace che una vacanza insieme a qualcuno  che nn voglia perdere  neanche un secondo della sua vita con me riuscirò  a farmela...invece che  rimanere delusa da te per l'ennesima volta..per  l'ennesima vacanza  mancata..l'ennesima.....s*e nn sei   capace..se nn hai il carattere..se sei una persona che con lei sa solo  abbssare  la testa..lo sarai ora come tra 10anni..e allora ogni volta ti   piegherai..soccomberai...per carità...nn so che farmene di una vita  con un uomo  cosi..nn mi cercare più...te lo chiedo per  favore BASTA*.

Ludovica  Perrone (755936667) 2011-03-17 17:14:40 UTC
sei   veramente l'ultimo degli uomini...una cosa ti avevo chiesto..di  potermi chiamare  perchè ne avevo troppo bisogno per capire..perchè cosi  sto troppo male...forse  tu neanche ti rendi conto di quanto sto male  io..di come nn sto più vivendo per  questa situazione...ma tanto a te  che te ne frega..basta che continui a fare  quello che vuoi poi il resto  nn conta.. ti sei passato la tua bella giornata di  festa no???nn ti ci  sei staccato un attimo da lei no..?*devi ringraziare che nn sono  una  stronza..come lo sei tu e come lo è la persona che t i sei  sposato..perchè se  avessi voluto rovinarti ti avrei chiamato veramente  fregandomene delle  conseguenze e pensando solo a quello che era giusto  per me..ma io nn sono come  te...anche se nn mangio anche se continuo  solo a piangere da giorni..per una  merda come te..sei un fallito..non  sei in grado di fare nulla..e nonostante  tutto continuo a stare cosi  male..se penso a tutto quello che mi avevi  detto..che schifo..io domani  vado alla vodafone o cambio numero o blocco le  chiamate dal tuo  numero.
*
_Vecio  Alpino (1288982040) 2011-03-18 17:42:24 UTC_
basta   non ho passato un cazzo di niente con lei non ho fatto una virgola di  quello che  tu hai scritto si è vero mi faccio schifo da solo di averti  fatto tante promesse  e mantenute 0 pero nn ho mai preso in giro te e i  tuoi sentimenti ne i miei non  posso nn posso ho preso accordi con lei  ma no fino all'infinito il tuo mess..  l'ho letto ora e cio pensato di  chiamarti anche ieri come oggi ma il tempo è di  merda piove solo e nn  sono potuto uscire per niente domani ti chiamo e ti spiego  tutto quanto  spero che tu non soffra piu sono deluso piu       di te di  come sia  andata la cosa sono nervoso come te non dormo la notte se tu mi creda o   no ma nn puoi chiedermi certe cose perche non ho la possibilita di  farle e tu lo  sai e nn devi rimanerci sempre male io sono un pezzo di  merda un mascalzone un  fallito e tante altre cose brutte ma merito  almeno un chiarimento e domani ti  chiamerò e ti dirò tutto ma ti chiedo  per favore di non peggiorare le cose di  ascoltarmi per potermi  spiegare al meglio con te ti dirò tutto quello che è  successo tutto  quello che ho detto e non ho.*tu sei la cosa piu importante a cui  credo e  voglio e no n preoccuparti i nostri accordi non vanno per le  lunghe massimo una  settimana poi dovrà sparire dalla mia vista*...  pero come dici tu domani  potro senza problemi e ti chiedo di avere  pena per un coglione pezzo di merda  dom ani ti chiedo di ascoltarmi e  nn starci male ti prego nn meriti di starci  cosi male ti ripaghero  anche gli interessi ma credimi le cose non stanno come tu  possa credere  ti prego di aspettare a domani te l'ho chiedo come un verme che  sono  in ginocchio perche io ti amo e ssoffro quanto te”

_Ludovica  Perrone (755936667)2011-04-03 12:00:17 UTC _
lo   so che mi ami...xò non chiedermi di capire o di accettare altre  proroghe..spero che tu abbia detto chiaramente al  padre che questa  settimana se ne devono andare... *ieri ho anche litigato con mia  mamma per  te...per la questione di amalfi..xkè lei nn crede che tu alla  fine venga e nn  voleva prendere impegni o avvisare lilla per  nulla..poi te lo spiego...ma io gli  ho giurato che tu saresti  venuto...perciò spero che tu mi eviterai almeno questa  figura di  merda...xkè altrimenti veramente le nostre strade si dividerebbero   senza scuse o ragioni che tengano..baci.”

*(20 luglio 2011)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...rni_prima_dell_omicidio-19341541/?ref=HRER1-1


Che merda di uomo e, che degna compagna si era trovato  :bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

*Movente e scena del crimine
Ecco l'ordinanza punto per punto*

*Nella richiesta di custodia  cautelare notificata a Parolisi nuovi dettagli sull'omicidio di Melania.  "Ha convinto la moglie a seguirlo...". Su Facebook le pressioni sempre  maggiori dell'amante che non ammetteva più rinvii per la separazione di  GIUSEPPE CAPORALE

*Ha  convinto la moglie a seguirlo nel bosco, con  la scusa di fare l’amore. E lì  appena dopo pranzo, dietro la  casetta  in legno del bosco delle Casermette, con la bambina lasciata in auto, e   quando Melania era di spalle, con gli slip e i collant abbassati –   pronta per fare l’amore - l’ha uccisa. Ma prima però le avrebbe dato un   ultimo bacio e quel dna sulle gengive della donna l'ha incastrato.

Sembra   la scena di un film invece è la ricostruzione meticolosa di quanto  potrebbe  essere avvenuto - secondo gli inquirenti - il 18 aprile di  quest’anno, tra  Ascoli e Teramo, tre mesi fa, il giorno della morte di  Melania Rea. Per la  Procura di Ascoli Salvatore Parolisi, marito della  vittima, è colpevole di  omicidio volontario aggravato. Non solo, è  accusato anche di vilipendio di  cadavere, ovvero di essere tornato sul  luogo del delitto il giorno dopo il  crimine e di aver infierito sul  corpo della moglie per depistare le indagini.  Tutto questo è scritto  nelle 80 pagine di richiesta di custodia cautelare  firmate dal  sostituto procuratore Umberto Monti. 

LEGGI L'ORDINANZA INTEGRALE 1

A  incastrare Parolisi –  secondo gli inquirenti – una montagna di prove. E  soprattutto le sue stesse  parole e bugie. Tra cui anche delle  interviste televisive. Ma  leggiamo alcuni brani dell’ordinanza,  partendo 
  dal movente.

*Ha  ucciso per Ludovica.*  Per gli  investigatori il movente ha un nome e cognome, quello di  Ludovica P. (amante di  Parolisi). Scrive  il pm: “Per Salvatore i  giorni delle vacanze  pasquali costituivano una sorta di terribile  “imbuto” nel quale si era  messo:  da una parte aveva Ludovica e i suoi  genitori che aspettavano di  conoscerlo, a cui avevano prenotato un  albergo e le promesse di aver già parlato  di separazione sia con  Melania che con i suoceri e il racconto che ormai  era cosa fatta;  dall’altra la consapevolezza invece di non aver ancora detto  nulla; e  il bisogno stringente e sempre rimandato di “dover” dire , di “dover”   parlare con la moglie; quando farlo? I giorni passavano e lui già  martedì 19  doveva partire con moglie e figlia per le vacanze pasquali; e  proprio in quelle  vacanze doveva definitivamente lasciare la mogl ie  e  recarsi ad Amalfi per  passare dei giorni con Ludovica e conoscerne i  genitori, come aveva promesso a  Ludovica, e iniziare stabilmente una  storia con lei. Si tenga ancora conto  che Melania - scrive il pm Monti -  era una donna non disposta “a cedere”   facilmente si era già  dimostrata volitiva e di carattere nell’affrontare  direttamente  Ludovica al telefono per due volte quando aveva casualmente  “scoperto”  il tradimento del marito; ne aveva sofferto, era stata dura col  marito  prima di perdonarlo, aveva avuto la forza e il carattere di parlare   direttamente con l’altra, anche minacciandola “di spaccarle la  faccia”. In  questo ambito - sostiene il magistrato - può essere  attendibilmente trovato  il movente dell’omicidio. 

Una   situazione senza uscita venutasi a creare e a convergere proprio in quei  giorni:  la promessa “forte” a Ludovica che ormai la separazione con  Melania era cosa  fatta e che già il 23 aprile (se non il 21) sarebbe  andato ad Amalfi a trovarla  e a presentarsi ai suoi genitori che nel  frattempo avevano già prenotato una  stanza in albergo e lo aspettavano;  le pressioni stringenti di Ludovica che  ormai “non ammettevano scuse o  ragioni”  (come da lei scritto in un  messaggio FB il 3.4.2011 proprio  con riferimento all’incontro ad Amalfi); il  mancato rispetto della  promessa avrebbe comportato la rottura del rapporto con  Ludovica o  comunque almeno una grave e forte crisi; la consapevolezza invece di   non aver ancora detto e fatto nulla per la separazione (non ne aveva  sicuramente  mai parlato con i familiari di Melania, come invece detto e  scritto a Ludovica);  la necessità di doverlo fare e di non poter più  rimandare la cosa; l’aver  infine  parlato della cosa con Melania  proprio il 18 aprile, e la reazione  di costei, che già sulla storia di  Ludovica si era arrabbiata, era stata  dura  e aveva perdonato (il  possibile lancio dell’anello di fidanzamento  durante la lite anello  rinvenuto sfilato sul luogo del delitto); la rabbia e la  reazione  incontrollata  di lui e l’omicidio". Scrive ancora il magistrato:  "va  comunque anche valutata e approfondita la possibilità di una azione  violenta  omicidiaria non preceduta da uno specifico litigio, ma  determinata dalla  sedimentazione della inconciliabilità tra storia con  Ludovica e il  perdurare del rapporto matrimoniale, azione omicidiaria   innescata  quindi dall’approssimarsi di giorni –21/23 aprile- in cui  avrebbe  dovuto  manifestare a Melania le proprie scelte e dalla   difficoltà/impossibilità di far accettare a Melania la separazione.

*La  scena dell'omicidio.*  Poi gli  inquirenti arrivano a ricostruire il momento  dell’omicidio: “le modalità  dell’omicidio (azione improvvisa da dietro  con la vittima che aveva pantaloni,  collant e mutandine presumibilmente  “volontariamente scese”) fanno considerare  l’ipotesi di un omicidio  maturato durante un momento di intimità con la moglie  -  si consideri  anche  la presenza del DNA di Salvatore Parolisi   nella regione labiale  e sugli elementi dentari di Melania (suggestivi anche per  un bacio)  presenza da riferirsi a ad un “contatto” avvenuto poco prima del   decesso". 

"Melania  è stata uccisa “all’improvviso”, da dietro  con i primi colpi di coltello inferti  alle spalle e alla schiena, senza  che abbia avuto modo di difendersi o lottare  (se non nelle fasi di un  accoltellamento già iniziato), senza che abbia avuto  modo di piangere;  ed è stata uccisa mente aveva i pantaloni, collant e mutandine   volontariamente abbassati; questa sequenza di dati e soprattutto  quelli   relativi alla aggressione avvenuta da dietro mentre la donna aveva  pantaloni,  collant e mutandine volontariamente scesi fa pensare ad un   possibile  momento di intimità obliquamente ottenuto da Salvatore  (conformemente al momento  di intimità che Salvatore aveva raccontato di  aver avuto con la moglie proprio  in quel posto e con quelle modalità –  da dietro e con i pantaloni scesi-) che  aveva già pronta l’arma per  l’azione omicidiaria; Salvatore doveva avere con sé  e a portata di mano  un coltello e doveva quindi avere, dopo l’omicidio della  moglie, la  lucidità e freddezza di saper subito scendere con la figlioletta a  San  Marco e confrontarsi con altre persone e quindi imbastire la storia   dell’allontanamento dalla zona altalene per andare in bagno; tale  “lucidità” e  freddezza e l’immediatezza con cui Salvatore dopo  l’omicidio scende a San Marco  e si confronta con altre persone e  racconta la “sua” versione di comodo paiono  compatibili con un minimo  di “pre-organizzazione” della cosa e viceversa meno  compatibili con un  omicidio d’impeto che pur ha i suoi elementi di conforto  (il litigio,  la reazione di Melania, la reazione incontrollata di lui, la  presenza  in auto della bambina).

*Il  ritorno sul luogo del delitto.*  E poi  ci sono i segni post-mortem. Scrive ancora Monti: “I plurimi  segni inferti  post-mortem  trovano un senso e una ragione solo come un  tentativo di  “depistaggio” e di confondimento posto in essere da chi  aveva ucciso Melania e  temeva –in assenza di quei segni - di poter  essere scoperto: si tratta di  lesioni figurate incise sulla cute con  disegni rappresentativi di una svastica  ed altri segni e intersezioni.  Come si è visto dalla Relazione definitiva dei  medici legali depositata  il 13.7.11 tali lesioni sono state causate almeno dopo  30-60 minuti  dalla morte sulla base dei tempi di essiccamento delle tracce  ematiche   e anzi non molte ore prima del ritrovamento del cadavere sulla  base  dei dati di contaminazione batterica delle ferite come verificata a s   eguito del secondo rilievo autoptico. Al riguardo sono necessari  ulteriori  approfondimenti investigativi non potendosi escludere una    corresponsabilità di altri soggetti”.

*Perché  arrestarlo.*  Poi il  pm per motivare la richiesta accenna agli interrogatori di  Parolisi: “Si tenga  presente infine che formalmente interrogato in  data  24.6.2011 e messo di  fronte alle contraddizioni e non credibilità  della sua versione e alla puntuale  contestazione degli elementi prova   a suo carico esistenti in quel momento  Salvatore Parolisi piuttosto  che fornire spiegazioni, ribadire le versioni date,  correggerle,  integrarle, modificarle, di fronte alla accusa formulata di aver  ucciso  sua moglie,  ha preferito avvalersi della facoltà di non  rispondere”.
 Un   paragrafo della richiesta d’arresto è dedicata al pericolo di  inquinamento  probatorio:  “va sottolineato innanzitutto l’occultamento  da parte  del Parolisi del telefonino cellulare “dedicato” a Ludovica   sul quale sono  in corso accertamenti e la recentissima  condotta del  Parolisi volta a  “controllare”  se il telefono era rimasto occultato –  scrive Monti -   e ancora si tenga conto delle conversazioni del  Parolisi con Ludovica Perrone e  della richiesta poi esaudita di  cancellazione dei contatti Facebook–   conversazioni  attualmente  apparentemente interrotte ma tenute  precedentemente attraverso cabine  telefoniche e telefonini all’uopo  utilizzati;  e si tenga conto infine  della concreta possibilità che nella  fase di vilipendio del cadavere  Parolisi sia stato aiutato da terze persone o  possa aver incaricato  taluno per compiere tale azione;  e si ricordi ancora  di come il  Parolisi abbia chiesto ai suoi colleghi di lavoro di non rivelare le   sue pregresse frequentazioni sentimentali. E si tenga conto infine   dell’avvenuto vilipendio del cadavere allo scopo di cercare di depistare  e  confondere le indagini, depistaggi e confondimenti che se hanno  assunto un  “tono” e una intensità così gravi  ben possono ora  continuare. Tali  elementi nel loro complesso instaurano il concreto  pericolo che Salvatore  Parolisi, restando libero  possa continuare  a   intessere  contatti nel proprio ambiente militare e con Ludovica  volti a  inquinare le  prove   e a tenere altre condotte volte ad occultare e  mascherare  elementi di prova rilevanti n on ancora acquisiti ma da lui  conosciuti. 

Circa il  pericolo di reiterazione di analoghi gravi  reati:  si tenga conto della  simultanea coesistenza di :  a) una  scarsa/inesistente capacità di dominare  e controllare gli impulsi  aggressivi fino alle estreme conseguenze, fino ad  arrivare a colpire la  propria moglie ripetutamente con numerose coltellate,  senza smettere  “e tornare in sé” dopo il primo o i primi colpi, fino ad  ucciderla;  b)  una lucidità e freddezza  nell’imbastire subito una  versione di  comodo, nell’orchestrare elementi a proprio favore, nel continuare   imperturbabilmente a frequentare i genitori e i parenti della propria  moglie  uccisa; c) la capacità di tornare sul luogo del delitto per  cercare di depistare  anche attraverso atti di vilipendio del cadavere  . Deve inoltre  necessariamente e doverosamente tenersi conto che  in presenza di gravi  indizi di colpevolezza in relazione al delitto di  omicidio viene applicata  la misura della custodia in carcere  salvo che  siano acquisiti elementi  dimostrativi della inesistenza elle esigenze  cautelari; nel caso di specie, come  si è visto,  le esigenze cautelari  invece vi sono, ed è urgente  salvaguardarle e certamente comunque non  vi è elemento alcuno che possa farle  ritenere insussistenti". 

(20 luglio 2011)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...salienti_dell_ordinanza-19340936/?ref=HRER1-1


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

Certo che anche questa Ludovica è svitata alquanto :condom:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Quei frenetici messaggi su Facebook*
> *"Ludovica non gli dava tregua"*
> 
> *Nell'ordinanza di custodia cautelare anche le conversazioni tra Salvatore Parolisi e l'amante Ludovica Perrone. La donna programma di presentare l'uomo ai suoi genitori, ma rimprovera il caporalmaggiore di non aver ancora confessato alla moglie la sua relazione clandestina. Negli ultimi scambi di email, l'ultimatum nei giorni dell'omicidio*
> ...


Cara Mari',hai ragione,mi ha schifato da subito leggere che hanno trovato macchie di sangue nell'auto della famiglia,perche'lo facevano durante il ciclo della sua''amica''.
Poi sposato da cosi'poco,una moglie stupenda e la bimba immagino pure.
La piccola sara'segnata tutta la vita,orfana di madre,padre forse all'ergastolo,ma anche se rimane fuori.....uno che gestisce una storia allucinante come questa......be'la legge del carcere parla chiaro per questi reati.....fai che finisca l'isolamento,l'ora d'aria,le guardie saranno cieche e sorde....


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Bè*

Un coionazzo nella mani di troiazza infame.....che schifo di genere umano....!!Cmq......osservate bene la postura e la camminata di questo grandissimo testa di cazzo.....una camminata spavalda e presuntuosa....di quello che pensa di esser furbo e con le bugie di fregare gli altri....purtroppo è un militare.....e chi indaga ha bisogno di incroci e riscontri oggettivi.....e il grandissimo coione.....di cazzate ne ha fatte tante.....!Io caccierei dall'esercito anche questa Ludovica zoccolone...e rimuoverei di corsa i vertici della caserma...e mi stupisco di come ancora non sia accaduto......!Caro Parolisi sei fortunato che sei capitato con una famiglia di persone troppo brave......se fossi stato io il fratello di melania......non ti avrei lasciato scampo....ne a te ne a quelle merde dei tuoi familiari.......in carcere ci andavi sulla sedia a rotelle!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mari',hai ragione,mi ha schifato da subito leggere che hanno trovato macchie di sangue nell'auto della famiglia,perche'lo facevano durante il ciclo della sua''amica''.
> Poi sposato da cosi'poco,una moglie stupenda e la bimba immagino pure.
> La piccola sara'segnata tutta la vita,orfana di madre,padre forse all'ergastolo,ma anche se rimane fuori.....uno che gestisce una storia allucinante come questa......be'la legge del carcere parla chiaro per questi reati.....fai che finisca l'isolamento,*l'ora d'aria,le guardie saranno cieche e sorde....*



EGGIA'  cosi gli fanno anche un favore :incazzato: io gli auguro LUNGA vita a questo merda di genero umano :bleah:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un coionazzo nella mani di troiazza infame.....che schifo di genere umano....!!Cmq......osservate bene la postura e la camminata di questo grandissimo testa di cazzo.....una camminata spavalda e presuntuosa....di quello che pensa di esser furbo e con le bugie di fregare gli altri....purtroppo è un militare.....e chi indaga ha bisogno di incroci e riscontri oggettivi.....e il grandissimo coione.....di cazzate ne ha fatte tante.....!Io caccierei dall'esercito anche questa Ludovica zoccolone...e rimuoverei di corsa i vertici della caserma...e mi stupisco di come ancora non sia accaduto......!Caro *Parolisi sei fortunato che sei capitato con una famiglia di persone troppo brave......*se fossi stato io il fratello di melania......non ti avrei lasciato scampo....ne a te ne a quelle merde dei tuoi familiari.......in carcere ci andavi sulla sedia a rotelle!!!



:up: :up: :up: ... della famiglia di lui si sa nulla?  Io non ho trovato niente


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

Già il fatto di averlo ospitato a casa dovrebbe farti capire.......saranno come lui!!


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

L'ho riletto meglio, davvero meschina questa Ludovica, è incommentabile come si esprime nei confronti della moglie e della figlioletta


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già il fatto di averlo *ospitato a casa* dovrebbe farti capire.......saranno come lui!!


Il proprio figlio si accetta comunque Oscu' ... pero' non si sono nemmeno rammaricati, cordoglio su quel ch'e' accaduto, chesso', almeno verso i genitori di Melania ... echecazzz ... sto stronzo sembra orfano.


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Ari*

Lui era un pupazzo....una chiavica di uomo....con una bimba piccola dentro casa...aveva ancora il coraggio di affermareosso aver sbagliato ma amavo mia moglie.......!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzatoER FAVORE CHE NESSUNO SI AZZARDI A SCRIVERE CHE POTEVA ESSERE!!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*mARì*

No marì...se è un assassino...NOOO!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No marì...se è un assassino...NOOO!!


Anche gli assassini hanno una madre, un padre ... purtoppo


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Quei frenetici messaggi su Facebook
> "Ludovica non gli dava tregua"*
> 
> *Nell'ordinanza di custodia cautelare  anche le conversazioni tra Salvatore Parolisi e l'amante Ludovica  Perrone. La donna programma di presentare l'uomo ai suoi genitori, ma  rimprovera il caporalmaggiore di non aver ancora confessato alla moglie  la sua relazione clandestina. Negli ultimi scambi di email, l'ultimatum  nei giorni dell'omicidio
> ...


Mi ricorda qualcuno quando si ribella rispondendo che non e' un fallito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque lui e' un cazzone e su questo non ci piove, pero' lei e' una zoccola di prima categoria ed una sfigata di merda...

per me queste perle dovrebbero rimanere come stick perenne a futura memoria per illuminare il destino che attende gli amanti zerbinati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'ho riletto meglio, davvero meschina questa Ludovica, è incommentabile come si esprime nei confronti della moglie e della figlioletta


 
ho trovato raggelanti quei messaggi
quelli di lui e quelli di lei

ma temo che siano conversazioni più che comuni tra amanti che si dichiarano innamorati


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Adesso*

Questa ludozoccola và sbattuta immediatamente fuori dall'esercito e i vertici della caserma rimossi!!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

è incredibile.
perché sono simili a chissà quanti altri messaggi in questa situazione tra amante che mette alle strette e marito che prende tempo.
e ancora una volta di tradimento si muore


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un coionazzo nella mani di troiazza infame.....che schifo di genere umano....!!Cmq......osservate bene la postura e la camminata di questo grandissimo testa di cazzo.....una camminata spavalda e presuntuosa....di quello che pensa di esser furbo e con le bugie di fregare gli altri....purtroppo è un militare.....e chi indaga ha bisogno di incroci e riscontri oggettivi.....e il grandissimo coione.....di cazzate ne ha fatte tante.....!Io caccierei dall'esercito anche questa Ludovica zoccolone...e rimuoverei di corsa i vertici della caserma...e mi stupisco di come ancora non sia accaduto......!*Caro Parolisi sei fortunato che sei capitato con una famiglia di persone troppo brave......se fossi stato io il fratello di melania......non ti avrei lasciato scampo....ne a te ne a quelle merde dei tuoi familiari.......in carcere ci andavi sulla sedia a rotelle!*!!


Io ho trovato insopportabili i familiari di Melania...

mi davano il nervoso quando li sentivo...

sti stronzi...

quello andava "vaporizzato"...altro che sedia a rotelle...:rotfl:

e la Ludovica portata in Africa e messa a disposizione dei migliori negher ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Mi trovi d'accordo...troppo per bene...quasi coioni!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Ve lo ricordate?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGtSw7-Dfzw&feature=related

Che merda!​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo...troppo per bene...quasi coioni!!!


ma cazzo sembravano belli sereni come se fosse stato solo sospettato di avergli rigato la macchina...

che mondo di deficienti...


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Sai...purtroppo stermi in questa società i troppo buoni fanno sempre una brutta fine......!Anche melania stessa.....bastava mollarlo dopo i precedenti tradimenti per non finire sotto terra......invece perdeva tempo a chiamare ludozoccola....quando i calci in culo doveva darli al marito......a pagato con la vita....la sua poca personalità purtroppo!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma cazzo sembravano belli sereni come se fosse stato solo sospettato di avergli rigato la macchina...
> 
> che mondo di deficienti...



Stermi' io penso che erano preoccupati per la fine che avrebbe potuto fare la bambina, oramai a quel punto, era rimasto l'unico pezzo di vita Melania tra loro.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sai...purtroppo stermi in questa società i troppo buoni fanno sempre una brutta fine..*....!Anche melania stessa.....bastava mollarlo dopo i precedenti tradimenti per non finire sotto terra......invece perdeva tempo a chiamare ludozoccola....quando i calci in culo doveva darli al marito......a pagato con la vita....la sua poca personalità purtroppo!!!


letto firmato e sottoscritto....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Ma la domanda che mi pomngo è:Son sbagliati i troppo buoni o questa sociètà di merda?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' io penso che erano preoccupati per la fine che avrebbe potuto fare la bambina, oramai a quel punto, era rimasto l'unico pezzo di vita Melania tra loro.


E vabbe' la bambina se la sarebbero tenuta loro come sembrerebbe che sara' adesso, pero' trovo inconcepibile che un sospettato di omicidio di tua figlia o di tua sorella sia trattato non a sprangate...

ma cazzo lo dovevano massacrare fino a che non confessava e si sarebbe risolto il caso la sera stessa...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

grazie del contributo, marì


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Il punto è un'altro!Avrebbero dovuto prendere le distanze da subito per tutte le bugie...per tutti i tradimenti saltati fuori....al di là che potesse esser stato lui ad uccidere.....ha mancato di rispetto a tutti e tu ancora lo fai entrar dentro casa???:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho trovato insopportabili i familiari di Melania...
> 
> mi davano il nervoso quando li sentivo...
> 
> ...


come già detto approvo la loro prudenza e considerazione per quello che era il padre della bambina fino a che non ci fossero state prove.
 forse si sono prestati a troppe interviste


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la domanda che mi pomngo è:Son sbagliati i troppo buoni o questa sociètà di merda?


E' lo stesso discorso che faccio quando capita....

Donna aggredita perche' vestita provocantemente oppure passeggiava di notte in zone isolate e poco illuminate...

Mi dice...eh ma una e' libera di vestirsi come vuole e di andare dove vuole....

brava cazzo, il mondo e' una merda, tu non sei prudente ed allora fottiti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' lo stesso discorso che faccio quando capita....
> 
> Donna aggredita perche' vestita provocantemente oppure passeggiava di notte in zone isolate e poco illuminate...
> 
> ...


sei privo di sfumature e sensibilità , un muro di gomma


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E vabbe' la bambina se la sarebbero tenuta loro come sembrerebbe che sara' adesso, pero' e' trovo inconcepibile che un sospettato di omicidio di tua figlia o di tua sorella sia trattato non a sprangate...
> 
> ma cazzo lo dovevano massacrare fino a che non confessava e si sarebbe risolto il caso la sera stessa...


Si nota ch'e' gente semplice, onesta ... la loro colpa e' stata di essere *ostinati* nel non crederlo un possibile assassino/criminale della peggiore specie.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è un'altro!Avrebbero dovuto prendere le distanze da subito per tutte le bugie...per tutti i tradimenti saltati fuori....al di là che potesse esser stato lui ad uccidere.....ha mancato di rispetto a tutti e tu ancora lo fai entrar dentro casa???:incazzato:


Ma certo, avrebbero potuto usare almeno la versione soft, altre famigghie avrebbero usato quella hard, piu' proficua a mio avviso...


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' lo stesso discorso che faccio quando capita....
> 
> Donna aggredita perche' vestita provocantemente oppure passeggiava di notte in zone isolate e poco illuminate...
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che il 90% delle ragazze di oggi si vestino come delle cubiste penso che non si possa negarlo. Non giustifica gli animali stupratori là fuori, ma pure te sei scema ad andartene in giro così di notte. Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Cara minerva....la sensibilità e le sfumature son pregi da adottare con chi merita.....questo si meritava qualcosa di molto peggio.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei privo di sfumature e sensibilità , un muro di gomma


Sara'...

invece so' molto sensibbbile se me passa davanti una piu' svestita che vestita, pero' me limito alla sciacquatina d'occhi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

un extracomunitario arrapato ed in astinenza dubito che abbia lo stesso self-control...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie del contributo, marì



... e di che ... la storia di Melania e della sua bambina (ed in questo caso il "SUA" bambina ci sta) mi ha preso il cuore.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara minerva....la sensibilità e le sfumature son pregi da adottare con chi merita.....questo si meritava qualcosa di molto peggio.....!!


 lui è un vero infame , non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come già detto approvo la loro prudenza e considerazione per quello che era il padre della bambina fino a che non ci fossero state prove.
> forse si sono prestati a *troppe interviste*



... non sapevano dove battere la testa, e' comprensibile


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Appunto!!Oggi è un possibile assassino...ma resta e resterà un pezzo di merda .....!!:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!!Oggi è un possibile assassino...ma resta e resterà un pezzo di merda .....!!:incazzato:


 
ti quoto a mani basse :up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!!Oggi è un possibile assassino...ma resta e resterà *un pezzo di merda .....!*!:incazzato:



:up::up::up::up::up:​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sul fatto che il 90% delle ragazze di oggi si vestino come delle cubiste penso che non si possa negarlo. Non giustifica gli animali stupratori là fuori, ma pure te sei scema ad andartene in giro così di notte. Quoto.


Infatti non li giustifico......so solo che visto che ci stanno in giro le teste di cazzo, evito i Rolex o le catene al collo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti non li giustifico......so solo che visto che ci stanno in giro le teste di cazzo, evito i Rolex o le catene al collo...




La "prudenza" non e' mai troppa  siamo in una giungla d'asfalto ch'e' molto piu' pericolosa di una vera giungla.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La "prudenza" non e' mai troppa  siamo in una giungla d'asfalto ch'e' molto piu' pericolosa di una vera giungla.


Eh gia', visto anche che in caso di necessita' ce stanno pure migliaia di cuor di leoni pronti a darte na mano...

contaci..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti non li giustifico......so solo che visto che ci stanno in giro le teste di cazzo, evito i Rolex o le catene al collo...


Giusto l'altro ieri ho visto in città due sedicenni (o giù di lì) da film porno:

- una bionda e l'altra mora con treccine varie e fru fru in testa che fanno molto Lolita
- entrambe in minigonna inguinale
- la mora aveva una canottiera con scritta (ammiccante) sul davanti per evidenziare importante balconcino
- la bionda era praticamente in costume dalla vita in su
- trucco di entrambe simil Moira Orfei-Bagascia da marciapiede

Giuro, pure mia moglie si è fermata a guardarle. Avrei giurato di vedere dietro di loro Rocco Siffredi che gli faceva firmare un contratto di lì a poco.

Ora mi domando solo due cose:

- ma i genitori le guardano ste figlie quando escono di casa?
- ma se un marocchino arrapato le stupra, poi avranno il coraggio di domandarsi il perchè?

Comunque discorso troppo ampio, lasciamo perdere!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia', visto anche che in caso di necessita' *ce stanno pure migliaia di cuor di leoni pronti a darte na mano...*
> 
> contaci..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



SE, Se, se ...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Giusto l'altro ieri ho visto in città due sedicenni (o giù di lì) da film porno:
> 
> - una bionda e l'altra mora con treccine varie e fru fru in testa che fanno molto Lolita
> - entrambe in minigonna inguinale
> ...


Non e' detto....ci sono anche le zoccole-inside...:mrgreen:.. che escono di casa regolari e se conciano fuori...

e' un mondo diffizile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE, Se, se ...


Noooo Mari'???

Siiiii Mari'!!!....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Giusto l'altro ieri ho visto in città due sedicenni (o giù di lì) da film porno:
> 
> - una bionda e l'altra mora con treccine varie e fru fru in testa che fanno molto Lolita
> - entrambe in minigonna inguinale
> ...


 che non sia sensato è una cosa...ma che qualsiasi uomo sia autorizzato allo stupro è un'altra.


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia sensato è una cosa...ma che qualsiasi uomo sia autorizzato allo stupro è un'altra.


Certo, ma se sai che là fuori è pieno di gente schifosa, eviti di vestirti in una certa maniera, o è una rinuncia troppo grande?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> un extracomunitario arrapato ed in astinenza dubito che abbia lo stesso self-control...



Tu quoque. L'arrapamento animale da astinenza privo di self control è trasversale alla nazionalità.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu quoque. L'arrapamento animale da astinenza privo di self control è trasversale alla nazionalità.


Era solo per semplificare il concetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Mhaa*

Mhaaa io penso che una donna abbia il diritto di vestirsi come cavolo gli pare senza dover rischiare uno stupro......!Fatta questa premessa dico pure che non capisco il motivo di certi abbigliamenti che inevitabilmente cadono nel volgare......perchè tanta ostentazione?Capisco ci siano in giro un sacco di ADDRIZZA-PISELLI....:rotfl:ma il messaggio che mandano non è certo dei più edificanti......!!Poi non capisco i genitori...ne questi mariti....che sebrano contenti nell' osservare le proprie consorti con abiti succinti.......oggetto di sguardi e battute non proprio fini......!Ma signori in Italia tutto è normale...tutto è possibile.....!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa io penso che una donna abbia il diritto di vestirsi come cavolo gli pare senza dover rischiare uno stupro......!Fatta questa premessa dico pure che non capisco il motivo di certi abbigliamenti che inevitabilmente cadono nel volgare......perchè tanta ostentazione?Capisco ci siano in giro un sacco di ADDRIZZA-PISELLI....:rotfl:ma il messaggio che mandano non è certo dei più edificanti......!!Poi non capisco i genitori...ne questi mariti....che sebrano contenti nell' osservare le proprie consorti con abiti succinti.......oggetto di sguardi e battute non proprio fini......!Ma signori in Italia tutto è normale...tutto è possibile.....!!


 la volgarità è ancora un altro tipo di discorso.
alcune donne malintendono l'idea della femminilità o sensualità pensando che occorra mostrare molto per piacere


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volgarità è ancora un altro tipo di discorso.
> alcune donne malintendono l'idea della femminilità o sensualità pensando che occorra mostrare molto per piacere


può anche essere che pensino di non avere altri motivi per piacere 

e magari si rivolgono all'ampio bacino di utenza che non potrebbe valutare elementi diversi


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può anche essere che pensino di non avere altri motivi per piacere
> 
> e magari si rivolgono all'ampio bacino di utenza che non potrebbe valutare elementi diversi


 in effetti.sta di fatto che in un mondo civile avrebbero il diritto di vestirsi come pare loro; gli altri di criticarle ....certamente non di stuprarle


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volgarità è ancora un altro tipo di discorso.
> alcune donne malintendono l'idea della femminilità o sensualità pensando che occorra mostrare molto per piacere


Si ma che sono oranghi, che non se ne rendono conto?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Si ma che sono oranghi*, che non se ne rendono conto?


no
quelli sono il loro target  :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma che sono oranghi, che non se ne rendono conto?


 non so, la prossima volta chiediglielo


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> quelli sono il loro target  :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, la prossima volta chiediglielo


Mia moglie penserebbe che ci sto provando!


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Bha*

Sarà che adoro le gonne lunghe.....della serie vedo non vedo.............ma io son strano.....!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie penserebbe che ci sto provando!


 evidentemente le hai dato modo di pensare che ami il genere


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente le hai dato modo di pensare che ami il genere


a kid piacciono gli oranghi?

apperò:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a kid piacciono gli oranghi?
> 
> apperò:carneval:


 se la moglie conosce bene i suoi gusti non dovrebbe preoccuparsi di vederlo parlare con due tamarre...io non lo sarei


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

Mi pare d'aver sentito in TV che Parolisi e la sua famiglia "spingano" perchè la bambina sia affidata ai nonni paterni, comunque alla famiglia paterna.
Se è così....Bella faccia :blank:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi pare d'aver sentito in TV che Parolisi e la sua famiglia "spingano" perchè la bambina sia affidata ai nonni paterni, comunque alla famiglia paterna.
> Se è così....Bella faccia :blank:


ho letto anch'io e mi auguro che non sia un atteggiamento_ vendicativo_ (quello dei nonni paterni)perché se così fosse allargherebbero il numero degli infami in famiglia.


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

E bella faccia anche Ludovica, tra tante "chicche" mi ha colpito questo passaggio:
"devi ringraziare che nn sono una stronza..come lo sei tu *e come lo è la  persona che ti sei sposato*..perchè se avessi voluto rovinarti ti avrei  chiamato veramente fregandomene delle conseguenze"
Bel pezzo di amante :blank:


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto anch'io e mi auguro che non sia un atteggiamento_ vendicativo_ (quello dei nonni paterni)perché se così fosse allargherebbero il numero degli infami in famiglia.


Infatti, come mai tutta quest'ansia di non permettere che la figlia venga affidata ai nonni o allo zio materno. Mah.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la moglie conosce bene i suoi gusti non dovrebbe preoccuparsi di vederlo parlare con due tamarre...io non lo sarei


Beh all'oscuro (non il nostro coinquilino...:mrgreen:..) nun se vede poi mica tanto la tamarranza o tamarritudine, (ninzo'...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E bella faccia anche Ludovica, tra tante "chicche" mi ha colpito questo passaggio:
> "devi ringraziare che nn sono una stronza..come lo sei tu *e come lo è la persona che ti sei sposato*..perchè se avessi voluto rovinarti ti avrei chiamato veramente fregandomene delle conseguenze"
> Bel pezzo di amante :blank:


ho visto la sua intervista a terzo grado (ho già detto che modestamente non mi faccio mancare niente) e non mi ha convinto per nulla in vari momenti:c'è comunque una sua volontà a coprirlo che è insopportabile  e credo che su un paio di cosette (telefonata di melania con minacce , ad esempio) stia mentendo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto la sua intervista a terzo grado (ho già detto che modestamente non mi faccio mancare niente) e non mi ha convinto per nulla in vari momenti:c'è comunque una sua volontà a coprirlo che è insopportabile  e credo che su un paio di cosette (telefonata di melania con minacce , ad esempio) *stia mentendo*.



Mente da sempre


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2011)

Senza parole per il contenuto della chat.

in ogni caso quella ludovica non mi ha mai convinta, già dalle sue prime affermazioni tipo:"non mi ero mai sentita la sua amante, lui mi faceva sognare"...o qualcosa di simile...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> EGGIA'  cosi gli fanno anche un favore :incazzato: io gli auguro LUNGA vita a questo merda di genero umano :bleah:


 
Non hai capito, ...intendo il servizietto che gli faranno gli altri...abitudine della''casa''....sai come e'dicono che sia la prima cosa che''prendi''appena arrivi la'


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senza parole per il contenuto della chat.
> 
> in ogni caso quella ludovica non mi ha mai convinta, già dalle sue prime affermazioni tipo:"non mi ero mai sentita la sua amante, lui mi faceva sognare"...o qualcosa di simile...


 
bisogna essere deficienti come lei ad andare dietro  ad uno con una bimba piccola,appena sposato,non ho seguito,mi pare...e con una moglie favolosa


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

*Parolisi si avvale facolta' di non rispondere*

*Gli scambi di messaggi sul social network tra la soldatessa e l'avatar Vecio Alpino*

             20 luglio, 16:38

ASCOLI PICENO - Salvatore Parolisi, arrestato  per l'uccisione della moglie Melania Rea, si è avvalso della facoltà di  non rispondere nell' interrogatorio di garanzia. Emergono particolari,  da Facebook, sul rapporto tra Parolisi e la soldatessa Ludovica che puo'  essere all'origine dell'omicidio. Lei scrive: '...un po' di pazienza,  non esiste.. non devi uccidere nessuno.. devi lasciare una persona che  non ami'. E lui: 'ho quasi risolto tutto'.


*LEGALE PAROLISI, IN ORDINANZA COSE FUORI DAL MONDO* ''C'e'  stata una incredibile fuga di notizie, mai vista nella storia della  Repubblica. Salvatore e' stato arrestato, abbiamo letto l'ordinanza.  Salvatore ha gia' riscontrato cose fuori dal mondo, assolutamente non  veritiere. Gli abbiamo spiegato che non sara' questo il giudice che lo  giudichera' e di stare tranquillo. La misura presa e' illogica, a senso  unico''. Cosi' uno dei legali di Salvatore Parolisi, il caporalmaggiore  dell'esercito arrestato per l'omicidio della moglie Melania Rea, ai  microfoni di Radio Ies, nella trasmissione 'Radio Citta''.     ''L'opinione pubblica - ha aggiunto - non puo' influenzarci. La nostra  forza sta nelle carte processuali. Abbiamo gia' individuato spazi enormi  per difendere Salvatore. Non ci sono problemi. Non opino su quello che  dice la famiglia Rea, perche' hanno perso una figlia e io non diro' mai  nulla di loro. Ci sono ottime possibilita' di ribaltare questa  decisione''

*PAROLISI E L'ALTRA DONNA*  - Una parte dell'*ordinanza di custodia cautelare*  in carcere e' dedicata all'''altra donna''. ''Salvatore Parolisi - si  legge - ammettera' di avere avuto una strutturata relazione con Ludovica   P. solo nel corso della audizione a Castello Di Cisterna del 10 e 11.5  2011 (e sostanzialmente perche' tale relazione era stata gia'  'scoperta' attraverso l'esame dei tabulati telefonici e attraverso una  prima audizione della stessa Ludovica; e cio'  dopo aver ostinatamente  negato ogni possibile relazione extraconiugale non solo in sede di  denuncia di scomparsa ma anche dopo che  la moglie veniva trovata  uccisa''.       ''Le plurime menzogne del Parolisi  (che non riguardano  solo Ludovica P. ma anche un'altra storia piu' breve con altra militare e  altri vari particolari  tra cui il  telefono 'dedicato' a Ludovica...  davvero non si conciliano  con la reazione di un marito e padre a cui  sia stata misteriosamente uccisa - e in modo crudele - la moglie!'' .   ''Ma c'è di piu': le promesse che Salvatore aveva fatto a Ludovica per  le vacanze pasquali (e cioe' per i giorni immediatamente successivi  all'omicidio) erano  particolarmente importanti e non consentivano  deroghe: Salvatore aveva promesso che questa volta (dopo le precedenti  promesse di concludere la separazione con la moglie)  era cosa fatta,  che lui sarebbe andato a trovare non solo e non tanto Ludovica ma anche i  genitori di lei ad Amalfi, si sarebbe presentato a loro da uomo  separato e come fidanzato della figlia; e i genitori stessi di Ludovica  aspettavano di conoscere Salvatore; e questa volta nel caso di non  mantenimento della promessa Ludovica era determinata a chiudere la  storia con Salvatore; questa volta non era Ludovica ad essere coinvolta  nel programmato incontro, bensi' i genitori di lei per una sorta di  'presentazione ufficiale' ''.    Quanto alla rogatoria internazionale  riguardante Facebook , richiesta dalla Procura di Ascoli per recuperare i  contatti intercorsi tra Parolisi e l'amante, questa ha permesso di  appurare che ''effettivamente era stata effettuata la cancellazione  dell''amicizia' tra i due profili, tramite un accesso al profilo 'Vecio  Alpino' effettuato in data 19 aprile 2011 (si noti bene giorno  successivo alla scomparsa di Melania Rea, ma antecedente a quello del  rinvenimento del suo cadavere) alle ore 16:01:51 UTC (18:01.51 ora  italiana)''. La cancellazione veniva effettuata da Ludovica dopo la  telefonata  ricevuta da Parolisi alle 11.21 del 19.4, telefonata in cui  Salvatore chiedeva espressamente alla donna la cancellazione della  amicizia,    Il rapporto sentimentale tra Ludovica e Parolisi ''era  saldamente instaurato sin dai primi mesi del 2009 e vissuto in maniera  intensa da entrambi anche con dei periodi trascorsi insieme, come  denotano numerose fotografie contenute su entrambe le cassette di posta  elettronica ove gli stessi vengono ritratti in atteggiamenti affettuosi;    che alcune foto rinvenute nelle caselle di posta elettronica  attestano la frequentazione del bosco del 'chiosco della Pineta' durante  le esercitazioni militari da parte del Parolisi;   che negli ultimi  tempi Ludovica stava  sollecitando in modo sempre più pressante  Salvatore Parolisi ad abbandonare il proprio nucleo familiare per  ufficializzare e concretizzare la loro storia d'amore, ancora  clandestina e solo parzialmente gia' nota ai suoi genitori, anche  minacciando in caso contrario di chiudere la loro storia;  che Salvatore  Parolisi  rispondeva rassicurando e promettendo una imminente e sicura   definizione della separazione con la moglie; che in occasione delle  festivita' pasquali del 2011 vi era stato l'accordo per cui Salvatore  tornando in Campania il 20.4 avrebbe lasciato la moglie e sarebbe quindi  andato da Ludovica ad Amalfi a presentarsi ai genitori ;  che per  Ludovica l'incontro programmato con i genitori di lei era una promessa  che Salvatore doveva mantenere assolutamente ed un fatto di centrale  importanza - scrive a Salvatore il 3.4 che in caso contrario le loro  strade si sarebbero divise 'senza scuse o ragioni che tengano' 

*LA RICOSTRUZIONE DI PAROLISI * - Nell'ordinanza di custodia  cautelare in carcere a carico di Salvatore Parolisi, il gip Carlo  Calvaresi evidenzia le menzogne del caporalmaggiore. Questo il racconto  di Parolisi: ''Dopo aver pranzato ed aver sbrigato qualche faccenda  domestica, mia moglie mi proponeva di andare parte a prendere un po' di  sole sul pianoro di San Marco. Così verso le 14:00 circa ci siamo recati  verso Colle San Marco dove siamo arrivati dopo di circa una ventina di  minuti. Tutti questi movimenti li effettuavamo utilizzando la mia  Renault Scenic di colore nero, unico mezzo in nostro possesso, che  guidavo sempre io in quanto mia moglie, anche se titolare di patente di  guida, accudiva la bambina. Arrivati al pianoro sostavano presso un  prato dove ci sono una staccionata e delle altalene; li' facevamo  giocare la bambina all'altalena. Dopo pochi minuti mia moglie mi diceva  che aveva bisogno di andare in bagno; io gli dicevo che potevamo andare  tutti e tre insieme, ma poiche' la bambina si metteva a piangere in  quanto non voleva smettere di andare sull'altalena, lei decideva di  andare da sola a piedi, percorrendo una stradina che conduce ad un  vicino chiosco, dove ci sono dei bagni pubblici, e piu' avanti ad un  bar. Non ho potuto vedere dove mia moglie si recasse effettivamente, ma  conoscendola penso che si sia recata al bar, siccome preferisce i bagni  di un esercizio commerciale rispetto che a dei bagni pubblici, tant'e'  che quando si allontanava io gli dicevo di portarmi un caffe'. Questa e'  stata l'ultima volta che l'ho vista; piu' o meno penso che erano le  14:45 circa. Io nel frattempo proseguivo a giocare con nostra figlia, ma  dopo circa venti minuti, non vedendola piu' tornare indietro,  cominciavo a chiamarla alla sua utenza cellulare, ma il telefono  squillava senza risposta. Io temporeggiavo ancora dieci minuti circa,  sperando che lei mi richiamasse, ma non succedendo niente la richiamavo,  penso di averlo fatto complessivamente tre o quattro volte, quindi  prendevo la macchina, mettevo la bambina sul seggiolino e facevo un giro  in zona per cercarla, ma senza esito. Nel frattempo la chiamavo ancora  alcune volte, ma sempre senza ricevere risposta. A quel punto mi fermavo  al bar, dove tra l'altro prendevo un caffe', chiedendo se avevano un  bagno e se avevano visto mia moglie''.

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2011/04/20/visualizza_new.html_899518514.html


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non hai capito, ...intendo il servizietto che gli faranno gli altri...abitudine della''casa''....sai come e'dicono che sia la prima cosa che''prendi''appena arrivi la'



Non sono pratica di usanze carcerarie, ma ne ho sentito dire di tutti i colori ... come gia' ho detto: lo voglio vivo in carcere con una Lunga vita d'inferno  .


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2011)

*Quando Parolisi sgridava Ludovica
"Non devi mai dire nulla di noi"*

*Il rapporto fra il marito di Melania  Rea, accusato dell'omicidio della moglie, e la ragazza con la quale  aveva una relazione. I depistaggi e le richieste di omertà. "Non citare  mai il divorzio"*

_dal nostro inviato MEO PONTE


_*ASCOLI PICENO* - Cancellare ogni traccia della relazione  con Ludovica, ribadire sempre e ovunque che nel matrimonio con Melania  non c'erano crepe, che la vita coniugale a Folignano scorreva serena. Il  rapporto dei carabinieri del Ros ricostruisce l'affannoso tentativo di  Salvatore Parolisi di allontanare da sé i sospetti di aver ucciso la moglie 1.  Dopo tredici anni di silenzio telefona per la prima volta all'amica di  Melania, Imma, soltanto per ricordarle quanto amava la moglie e come era  uso celebrare con un regalo l'anniversario del matrimonio. Al fratello  di Melania ricorda il "patto" di non parlare con nessuno, nemmeno con  gli investigatori, della relazione scoperta da Melania e perdonata con  il consenso della famiglia. 

Ma è soprattutto con Ludovica che il  caporal maggiore insiste affinché cancelli ogni traccia della loro  relazioni. Ed è un'impresa difficile perché sa di essere intercettato.  Non può usare il cellulare, ricorre alle cabine telefoniche (con una  disperata ricerca di spiccioli), a schede di amici, a telefonini di  conoscenti. I carabinieri lo ascoltano mentre in auto riepiloga a se  stesso il discorso che intende fare a Ludovica: "Ascoltami bene.  Lasciami in pace allora. Ormai io e te non abbiamo più un futuro, Non  abbiamo nulla... Ho perso tutto...". E poco dopo eccolo al telefono con  l'amante: "Devi uscire da questa storia. Eliminare tutte le tracce che         
  portano a te. Ci sta la nostra foto (su Facebook, _ndr_),  la mia foto mentre ci baciamo. Togli quella lì ok, cancellami proprio  ...". E poi le da istruzione precise: "Io e te è da un anno che non ci  sentiamo. Ed era solo per amicizia. Punto e basta. Questo ti voglio  dire...". 

*Ludovica però non lo ascolta. Lei vuol parlare del  loro rapporto. Si sente tradita. Lo ha ascoltato in tv giurare  sull'amore per Melania e chiede spiegazioni:* "Tu mi avevi detto che non  mi avresti più mentito...". Piange e urla mentre Salvatore cerca di  convincerla a collaborare al suo alibi. "Ho bisogno di parlare con te,  non ce la faccio più, sto morendo tutti i giorni...". Lui cerca di  spiegarle che non è il momento: "Non è il momento adesso, lo capisci?  Ogni mossa che faccio... sono controllato in tutto e per tutto. Quel  giorno che ti ho chiamato e ti ho detto di non raccontare niente, non  mettere mai il divorzio in mezzo, tu hai detto addirittura che il giorno  prima (della scomparsa di Melania ndr) ti ho chiamato...". 

Lui  si preoccupa dell'interrogatorio subito per 11 ore da lei qualche giorno  prima: "Non devi dirgli tanti particolari, dei nostri incontri...".  Ludovica però ha il cuore spezzato, insiste nel parlare della loro  storia. E Salvatore infine sbotta: "Allora forse non hai capito? Questi  qua pensano che sia stato io, lo vuoi capire sì o no? Non l'hai capito  ancora? Questi stronzi pensano che io abbia ammazzato mia moglie  capisci? Ho detto questi stronzi pensano che io abbia fatto questo a  Melania, capisci?". E finalmente Ludovica risponde: "Ho capito". 

(22 luglio 2011)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2011/07/22/news/parolisi-19444512/?ref=HREC1-8


Oh CristoSanto!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Quando Parolisi sgridava Ludovica
> "Non devi mai dire nulla di noi"*
> 
> *Il rapporto fra il marito di Melania  Rea, accusato dell'omicidio della moglie, e la ragazza con la quale  aveva una relazione. I depistaggi e le richieste di omertà. "Non citare  mai il divorzio"*
> ...


Mi dispiace, visto che ce ne stanno parecchie qua, pero' aspettarsi e pretendere addirittura qualcosa e' da fuori di testa...


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2011)

*I dubbi di Ludovica dopo il delitto: 
«Tu vuoi solo salvarti»*

*Le telefonate tra Parolisi e l'amante. L'ex allieva non si fidava più di Salvatore

*ASCOLI PICENO - Agitata, affranta ma, soprattutto, diffidente.  Ludovica non è mai stata sicura dell'innocenza di Salvatore. Emerge  chiaro dalle intercettazioni contenute nell'ultima informativa  consegnata alla Procura di Ascoli Piceno dai carabinieri del comando  provinciale e dal Ros della sezione anticrimine di Ancona, cioè, le 183  pagine che sono alla base della richiesta di custodia cautelare in  carcere di Salvatore Parolisi con l'accusa di aver ucciso sua moglie,  Melania Rea. 

*«MI DEVI RISPONDERE»*  - «Tu vuoi togliere te dai guai, non me...», gli dice Ludovica,  l'amante, la sera del 9 maggio dopo che lei era stata sentita dagli  inquirenti e lui, preoccupato, la chiama da un cellulare non suo. «No no  no, non mi tolgo io dai guai - la rassicura Salvatore - non ho nessun  guaio da cui togliermi, hai capito? Perché io non ho fatto niente di  quello che mi si vuole accusare. Ti entra in testa anche a te sì o no?».  E lei: «A me non me ne frega niente di quello che dicono... però tu mi  devi rispondere soltanto a una domanda Salvatore». Lui la ferma: «Ti ho  detto che ne parleremo da vicino». Poi trascendono entrambi. Ludovica:  «Da vicino?... io non ci arrivo a parlare con te perché ti giuro io mi  ammazzo prima, tu non ti rendi conto». Lui: «Non fare cretinate, anche  io ci ho pensato già in questi quindici giorni. Sono stato dieci giorni  senza mangiare...». Il suicidio, il digiuno, la disperazione. 
Ludovica  è l'ex allieva della caserma Emilio Clementi di Ascoli Piceno, quella  dove insegnava il caporalmaggiore Parolisi. Ed è la donna per la quale  avrebbe dovuto lasciare Melania, proprio nei giorni in cui è stata  uccisa. 

*«IO NON TI CONOSCO»*  - Ludovica insiste: «Rispondimi: io a te ti conosco?». Ma si risponde  da sola: «Io a te non ti conosco». I suoi sospetti finiscono per fare a  pugni con le preoccupazioni di Salvatore, più interessato a capire  cos'ha dichiarato ai carabinieri. «Tu dimmi solo quello che è e poi ci  penserò io a cosa dire in televisione, a come modificare le cose».  Ludovica racconta così il suo interrogatorio: «Io ho raccontato i due  anni della mia storia con te, quante volte e anche quando è successo che  lei mi ha chiamato, perché quelli lì lo sapevano già, mi hanno detto  "ora non dirci che questa non ti ha chiamato"». Salvatore si arrabbia:  *«Lo so, ci hanno giocato anche i familiari suoi (di Melania, ndr ),  avevano fatto un patto con me e poi mi hanno tradito alle spalle...».*  L'ex allieva lo ferma: «Ascolta un attimo me. Io gli ho detto tutta la  verità, tutto dei nostri due anni, da quando hai cominciato a chiamarmi.  Ho detto che mi sono innamorata di questa persona. Era sposato, va  bene, ho sbagliato, abbiamo sbagliato tutti e due perché non siamo  riusciti a chiudere la nostra storia (piange)». Tutta la verità, tranne  una cosa: «Gli ho detto che tu ti volevi separare, però non ho mai detto  che la sera prima della scomparsa...». E qui c'è un punto  interrogativo. Perché Ludovica ha raccontato tutto, anche gli aspetti  più infamanti, tranne quella cosa? Ripetendolo anche in un'altra  conversazione, per tranquillizzare Salvatore che era diventato  sospettoso: «Non l'ho detta, non l'ho detta». 

Andrea Pasqualetto
*22 luglio 2011 07:57*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_9aff3458-b424-11e0-a808-3da11ae54dd1.shtml


Cose dell'altro mondo  ... a questo punto io penso che lui si giochera' la carta dell'infermita' mentale :incazzato::incazzato:... e' un criminale, ma non un pazzo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

*Melania, la telefonata anomima: ''C'è un corpo per terra''*
(23 luglio 2011)

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/melania-la-telefonata-anomima-c-e-un-corpo-per-terra/73190?video

I carabinieri di Ascoli Piceno hanno trasmesso ai media la registrazione  audio della telefonata anonima che il 20 aprile scorso segnalò la  presenza di un cadavere, quello di Melania Rea, nel Bosco delle  Casermette a Ripe di Civitella. E' il primo atto disposto dalla Procura  di Teramo, che ieri ha preso in carico il fascicolo dell'inchiesta  sull'efferato omicidio della casalinga di Somma Vesuviana per il quale è  stato arrestato il vedovo Salvatore Parolisi. Obiettivo dei magistrati  abruzzesi è *individuare la persona che il 20 aprile chiamò il 113 da una  cabina telefonica di Teramo, con una voce di uomo anziano dal forte  accento dialettale    *


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

*Festini hard in caserma?*

*Parolisi, in caserma gli approcci con le reclute
Prima di Ludovica, l'amore con la militare Rosa*

                                                                                        C'è un'altra soldatessa  nell'inchiesta sulla morte di Carmela Melania Rea: si chiama Rosa, 26  anni di Roma. La sua relazione col marito della donna uccisa fa emergere  i rapporti tra istruttori e allieve nella caserma di Ascoli. Gli  ufficiali avrebbero a disposizione un appartamento e un albergo di  fiducia. E c'è chi è andato oltre: un ufficiale è indagato per molestie  ad alcune reclute


*TERAMO*. Prima di Ludovica ci fu Rosa, e in precedenza chissà quante altre soldatesse. Perché Salvatore Parolisi, unico indagato per la morte della moglie, Carmela Melania Rea, nell’esercito aveva il compito di addestrare le reclute, ma per hobby sembrava avere quello di conquistarle. Tra queste c’è Rosa, una romana di 26 anni ora fuori dall’esercito. È stata ascoltata dai magistrati di Ascoli lo scorso 21 maggio. La ragazza ha raccontato agli inquirenti gli approcci del caporalmaggiore e la loro relazione finita per un messaggio troppo spinto su Facebook. Dal suo racconto emerge anche che Parolisi non sarebbe l’unico istruttore a caccia di storielle con le allieve. Gli ufficiali del 235° reggimento Piceno avrebbero un hotel di fiducia e un appartamento a disposizione per gli incontri amorosi. E qualcuno sarebbe andato oltre il dovuto: un ufficiale della caserma Clementi è indagato dalla Procura di Roma per molestie nei confronti di alcune soldatesse.

*Il caporalmaggiore rubacuori*. Una conferma dei rapporti tra gli istruttori e le giovani reclute arriva dallo stesso Parolisi. Il caporalmaggiore ammette che le soldatesse in addestramento subivano il suo fascino. Nel rapporto dei carabinieri di Ascoli, ora al vaglio degli inquirenti di Teramo, Salvatore indica dei possibili sospettati per l’omicidio di Melania. E tra questi ci sono tre ex allieve che avevano perso la testa per lui. Una delle reclute gli avrebbe inviato un messaggio esplicito: “ Buonanotte, mio sogno proibito”, e lo avrebbe invitato a raggiungerlo nella sua camera da letto mostrandoli la lingerie che indossava.  Un’altra soldatessa non voleva lasciare la caserma alla fine dell’addestramento. Infine un’ex allieva con cui aveva avuto contatti telefonici.

*Ludovica e Rosa*. Secondo gli inquirenti, Parolisi avrebbe indicato le tre donne per cercare di depistare le indagini. Anche perché è certo che Salvatore aveva dei rapporti con le sue allieve. Si sa tanto di Ludovica Perrone, dei 2.500 sms scambiati con il caporalmaggiore e delle sue promesse di incontrare i genitori. Si sa poco di Rosa, la soldatessa romana ascoltata dagli inquirenti lo scorso maggio. La ragazza avrebbe avuto una breve relazione col marito di Melania. Rosa ha raccontato al Pm Umberto Monti gli approcci dell’istruttore: «Salvatore non è che ci ha provato in maniera ecco… solo per messaggi e poi durante il corso mi favoriva un po’. C’è stata una specie di festicciola nel suo ufficio  in caserma  e lì ci siamo scambiati il cellulare. Dopo qualche giorno abbiamo iniziato a dire usciamo, andiamo, facciamo». Poi i primi incontri in cui Parolisi racconta a Rosa i suoi rapporti con Melania: «Mi diceva che non andava d’accordo con sua moglie, che c’erano sempre discussioni e che aveva avuto altre ragazze, ma che non poteva lasciare Melania perché stavano insieme da molto tempo…». Poco dopo la fine della storia dopo un messaggio su Facebook: «Mi ha scritto delle cose troppo spinte, le ha lette il mio compagno e io ho chiuso».


*L’hotel e l’appartamento degli istruttori*. La deposizione di Rosa non è decisiva per l’accusa. Ma è utile agli inquirenti per ricostruire il mondo in cui lavorava il caporalmaggiore. Un ambiente in cui i rapporti sentimentali con le soldatesse erano all’ordine del giorno. Rosa ha parlato agli inquirenti di un albergo sulle colline ascolane frequentato dagli istruttori: «Sapevo che andavano tutti in questo hotel, e so che una volta andarono in una sola sera più di uno alla volta. Parolisi, per fare un po’ il grande, mi disse che si erano incontrati due caporalmaggiori nella stessa sera». I militari avrebbero anche un appartamento a disposizione: «Salvatore mi ha detto che ne avevano uno dove andavano nei fine settimana, ma non mi ha mai portato lì perché temeva che la moglie potesse scoprirlo».

*Molestie alle soldatesse, un indagato*. *Sui rapporti tra gli istruttori del 235° reggimento e le reclute non indaga solo la questura di Teramo. L’esercito ha aperto un’indagine interna, mentre la Procura di Roma ha iscritto nel registro degli indagati un militare. L’indagine non è nuova, va avanti almeno da tre anni. E nei guai potrebbe finire un ufficiale accusato di molestie nei confronti di alcune soldatesse.*

                                                                                                              25 luglio 2011
http://ilcentro.gelocal.it/teramo/c...ludovica-l-amore-con-la-militare-rosa-4670853



*Il bed&breakfast Ascoli Piceno

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upKgSYE9Jkw&feature=related​


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

*Melania Rea: petizione contro Ludovica Perrone*

pubblicato lunedì 25 luglio 2011

​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Melania Rea: petizione contro Ludovica Perrone*
> 
> pubblicato lunedì 25 luglio 2011
> 
> ​


Ma con tutte le zoccole istituzionali che c'abbiamo, questi danno piu' importanza a na' zoccola del genere?...

stavolta li sfankulo...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'ho riletto meglio, davvero meschina questa Ludovica, è incommentabile come si esprime nei confronti della moglie e della figlioletta



Chissà che cosa avrà raccontato il bel tipo su sua moglie, però...


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chissà che cosa avrà raccontato il bel tipo su sua moglie, però...


senz'altro le palle che racconta la maggior parte degli uomini sposati . la cosa comincia ad essere meno normale nelle conversazioni in cui melania è ormai morta e non c'è ombra di umana compassione ...né per lei , né per una bambina rimasta orfana.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro le palle che racconta la maggior parte degli uomini sposati . la cosa comincia ad essere meno normale nelle conversazioni in cui melania è ormai morta e non c'è ombra di umana compassione ...né per lei , né per una bambina rimasta orfana.



Sì questo è vero, hai perfettamente ragione.

Però non le conosciamo tutte.
A me ha dato anche l'impressione di essere sconvolta dalla possibilità che il suo amante potesse essere l'assassino. 
Io, personalmente, sarei stata fuori di me, completamente rintronata. Credo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *senz'altro le palle che racconta la maggior parte degli uomini sposati *. la cosa comincia ad essere meno normale nelle conversazioni in cui melania è ormai morta e non c'è ombra di umana compassione ...né per lei , né per una bambina rimasta orfana.



... o donne sposate :mrgreen: ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì questo è vero, hai perfettamente ragione.
> 
> Però non le conosciamo tutte.
> A me ha dato anche l'impressione di essere sconvolta dalla possibilità che il suo amante potesse essere l'assassino.
> Io, personalmente, sarei stata fuori di me, completamente rintronata. Credo.


la mia impressione è diversa: grande struggimento per il fatto che lui e gli altri abbiano parlato del matrimonio con melania come unione perfetta e incredulità per i comportamenti del militare ma senza  l'orrore che sarebbe naturale provare


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è diversa: grande struggimento per il fatto che lui e gli altri abbiano parlato del matrimonio con melania come unione perfetta e incredulità per i comportamenti del militare ma senza  l'orrore che sarebbe naturale provare



Può essere.
Faccio fatica ad accettare l'esistenza di certi comportamenti, immagino che il mio cervello tenti di reinterpretarli automaticamente.


----------



## aristocat (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chissà che cosa avrà raccontato il bel tipo su sua moglie, però...


Non è questo il punto: sei l'amante, almeno fallo con dignità.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto: sei l'amante, almeno fallo con dignità.


non ho ancora ben capito cosa debba essere la dignità di una amante.

Se l'uomo che amo mi racconta reiteratamente di quanto la moglie lo fa soffrire, se io me la bevo, finirò col detestare questa donna che 1-fa soffrire il mio amore 2-me lo tiene lontano

poi, era incavolata. quando sei incavolata, ne dici di cose....


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se l'uomo che amo mi racconta reiteratamente di quanto la moglie lo fa soffrire, se io me la bevo, finirò col detestare questa donna che 1-fa soffrire il mio amore 2-me lo tiene lontano


Lo sbaglio sta in questo...
Se lui è l'uomo che ama, dovrebbe chiedersi perché sta ancora con la donna che tanto lo fa soffrire e sopratutto perché ci stava ancora quando nemmeno stavano insieme.
La moglie non tiene lontano nessuno, sta semplicemente facendo la propria vita con suo marito.


----------



## aristocat (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ho ancora ben capito cosa debba essere la dignità di una amante.
> 
> Se l'uomo che amo mi racconta reiteratamente di quanto la moglie lo fa soffrire, se io me la bevo, finirò col detestare questa donna che 1-fa soffrire il mio amore 2-me lo tiene lontano
> 
> poi, era incavolata. quando sei incavolata, ne dici di cose....


La dignità di un'amante? E' non dare della stronza/cretina alla donna a cui stai sfilando via il marito, per esempio. E' non tirare in ballo la figlia di lui nelle loro litigate, per esempio . 

E se l'uomo che amo mi racconta reiteratamente di quanto la moglie lo fa soffrire, se io me la bevo, 1- sto a vedere se lui ha la statura e il nerbo sufficiente per decidere _da solo_, senza "aiutini" e pressing vari, di troncare con la moglie 2- se non la lascia, finirò col detestare lui che mi sta prendendo per i fondelli, prenderò atto che lui preferisce l'inferno con sua moglie a un divorzio.... e comunque non avrei niente da rimproverare alla moglie che sinceramente (mancanze o non mancanze coniugali) è l'unica vera vittima inconsapevole in tutta la vicenda. :blank:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... o donne sposate :mrgreen: ovviamente.


le donne, di norma , hanno comportamenti ben diversi e meno ipocriti con gli amanti.
un po' per maggiore trasparenza , altre duole dirlo , solo perché dall'altra parte non c'è lo stesso pressing.
questo in linea di massima


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo sbaglio sta in questo...
> Se lui è l'uomo che ama, dovrebbe chiedersi perché sta ancora con la donna che tanto lo fa soffrire e sopratutto perché ci stava ancora quando nemmeno stavano insieme.
> La moglie non tiene lontano nessuno, sta semplicemente facendo la propria vita con suo marito.



se cominciamo va a finire lunga...

Io so cosa vuol dire stare talmente male che ogni persona fuori si chiedeva cosa mai aspettassi a mollare il colpo. Eppure se qualcuno me l'avesse detto l'avrei preso per pazzo. (però, magari ci avessero provato a dirmelo, chissà  piuttosto che dirmelo dopo...)

ami e vuoi credere. Ami e credi. Credi a tante di quelle panzane quando sei innamorata. Anche quando lo credi solo, se preferisci. Anche quando sei innamorata dell'idea di avere un uomo e non hai la più pallida idea di chi sia lui.

Cmq.

E' tanto facile da fuori trovare le cose giuste da dire e da fare. Quando sei dentro, non lo è per nulla.

Qua ovvio sto facendo un discorso in generale, senza alcuna volontà di risollevare la figura dell'amante di parolisi.


----------



## aristocat (26 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> La dignità di un'amante? E' non dare della stronza/cretina alla donna a cui stai sfilando via il marito, per esempio. E' non tirare in ballo la figlia di lui nelle loro litigate, per esempio .
> 
> E se l'uomo che amo mi racconta reiteratamente di quanto la moglie lo fa soffrire, se io me la bevo, 1- sto a vedere se lui ha la statura e il nerbo sufficiente per decidere _da solo_, senza "aiutini" e pressing vari, di troncare con la moglie 2- se non la lascia, finirò col detestare lui che mi sta prendendo per i fondelli, prenderò atto che lui preferisce l'inferno con sua moglie a un divorzio.... e comunque non avrei niente da rimproverare alla moglie che sinceramente (mancanze o non mancanze coniugali) è l'unica vera vittima inconsapevole in tutta la vicenda. :blank:


Aggiungo, tutto si può dire di Parolisi meno che abbia illuso Ludovica sul fatto di essere tra le grinfie di un'arpia... Ludovica ha detto subito che lui non ha cercato di conquistarla facendo la vittima, passando per un uomo che è in crisi con la moglie


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> se cominciamo va a finire lunga...
> 
> Io so cosa vuol dire stare talmente male che ogni persona fuori si chiedeva cosa mai aspettassi a mollare il colpo. Eppure se qualcuno me l'avesse detto l'avrei preso per pazzo. (però, magari ci avessero provato a dirmelo, chissà  piuttosto che dirmelo dopo...)
> 
> ...


No che va a finire lunga...io domani parto...:carneval:

Ok, ami, credi, sei innamorata, ma questo è ben lontano dal dire certe cose, in un certo modo, di una persona che nemmeno conosci.
S dice sempre che il coniuge tradito non deve prendersela con l'amante, ma solo col traditore, direi che in questo caso è lo stesso, Ludovica non aveva alcun diritto di apostrofare lei e la figlia in un certo modo, se è con lui che aveva una storia...è con lui che doveva prendersela.
Se Melania fosse stata o no una vera arpia, non doveva darne conto a Lei.
Triste? Troppo razionale? Forse ma io la vedo più realista che razionale. L'amante che si permette di giudicare il coniuge tradito è una cosa che mi fa saltare troppo i nervi.


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *le donne*, di norma , hanno comportamenti ben diversi e *meno ipocriti con gli amanti*.
> un po' per maggiore trasparenza , altre duole dirlo , solo perché dall'altra parte non c'è lo stesso pressing.
> questo in linea di massima


Questa e' (ovviamente) una tua opinione.

Non e' zuppa e' pane bagnato  sono in egual misura degli/delle egoisti/e e tirano l'acqua al proprio mulino ... volgarmente "i cazzi propri", degli altri: "chi se ne fotte".


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

*Delitto Rea, si ricerca un complice  Tracciato il profilo  del telefonista*

*DELITTO REA* Il Ris studia il navigatore dell'auto di Parolisi e il tampone col sangue


Ascoli Piceno, 27 luglio 2011 - *LA PROCURA *di Teramo  va alla ricerca di *un complice* che abbia aiutato Salvatore Parolisi,  attualmente in carcere con l’accusa di omicidio pluriaggravato e  vilipendio di cadavere, nel delitto di sua moglie Melania Rea.

*I pm Greta Aloisi e Davide Rosati *stanno studiando i  vari elementi, nel tentativo di confermare un’ipotesi già avanzata  nell’ordinanza d’arresto del Gip, Carlo Calvaresi: “Si tenga conto — si  legge — della concreta possibilità che nella fase di vilipendio del  cadavere Parolisi sia stato aiutato da terze persone o possa aver  incaricato taluno per compiere tale azione; e si ricordi ancora di come  il Parolisi abbia chiesto ai suoi colleghi di lavoro di non rivelare le  sue pregresse frequentazioni sentimentali”.

*IL RIS*. Per quanto riguarda le indagini scientifiche,  il Ris di Roma sta valutando un centinaio di elementi raccolti durante i  sopralluoghi a Ripe di Civitella, teatro dell’omicidio. Fondamentali  saranno i risultati che emergereanno dal navigatore satellitare, che  dovrebbe svelare il percorso dell’auto di Parolisi quel 18 aprile, e un  accendino sporco di sangue rinvenuto tra le gambe di Melania.
*Gli inquirenti *sono anche in possesso dei vestiti  che Salvatore indossava il giorno dell’omicidio di sua moglie, oggetti  che l’uomo ha consegnato spontaneamente il 10 maggio e sui quali non  dovrebbero esserci macchie sospette. L’ultimo problema che i Ris  dovranno risolvere è quello riguardante i tamponi prelevati dall’auto di  Parolisi, su tre macchie, una è risultata compatibile con il sangue.  Non si sa ancora, però, se e in che misura questo elemento andrà a  pesare sull’inchiesta, considerando che quel sangue potrebbe non essere  di Melania o, comunque, potrebbe non avere nulla a che fare con il  delitto.

*IL TELEFONISTA*. Dopo aver diffuso la traccia audio  della telefonata al 113 di Teramo che segnalava la presenza del corpo di  Melania nel bosco delle Casermette, i pm e i carabinieri di Ascoli  hanno tracciato una sorta di profilo dell’anonimo telefonista. Secondo  gli investigatori, si tratterebbe di un uomo adulto ultracinquantenne,  dalla forte inflessione dialettale che riconduce al teramano, forse  proprio alla zona di Civitella del Tronto, territorio di confine tra la  provincia ascolana e l’Abruzzo.
*Il telefonista *potrebbe aver visto qualcosa di  sospetto a Ripe, magari proprio l’autore dei colpi post mortem sul  cadavere. Gli inquirenti aspettano un’eventuale segnalazione. Anche se  pare improbabile che l’uomo possa venire rintracciato, a meno che,  naturalmente, non sia proprio lui a decidere di incontrare spontanemante  i pm. E magari aiutarli a comporre il complicato puzzle dell’inchiesta  sull’omicidio di Melania Rea.


Mario Di Vito
http://www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/ascoli/cronaca/2011/07/27/551351-delitto.shtml


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Delitto Rea, si ricerca un complice  Tracciato il profilo  del telefonista*
> 
> *DELITTO REA* Il Ris studia il navigatore dell'auto di Parolisi e il tampone col sangue
> 
> ...


Per me il "telefonista" fa benissimo a tenersi alla larga, visto come indagano alla cazzo in Italy...

trovarsi nella merda con gl'incompetenti ce vole n'attimo e poi te vojo a liberarti dai processi...

per me quindi la mancanza di fiducia a collaborare e' una secchiata di merda sugli investigatori dell'itavichia da non sottovalutare...


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me il "telefonista" fa benissimo a tenersi alla larga, visto come indagano alla cazzo in Italy...
> 
> trovarsi nella merda con gl'incompetenti ce vole n'attimo e poi te vojo a liberarti dai processi...
> 
> per me quindi la mancanza di fiducia a collaborare e' una secchiata di merda sugli investigatori dell'itavichia da non sottovalutare...




... ma che Parolisi abbia avuto un "complice" ci credi?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma che Parolisi abbia avuto un "complice" ci credi?


Minga tropp...

comunque per salvarsi almeno parzialmente il culo, alla fine lo confesserebbe...

intanto mazzuolassero per bene lui, poi se pensa...


----------

